# Funny Pix & Video Thread



## ironduke57 (21 Sep 2011)

I noticed that there isn´t one like this here and as I think it is good idea have one centralized place for stuff like this so I made one. Mods if there is a problem with this just close it. 
(Please add some description when posting a video link.)

Well then let´s get started:
















-----------------------------------------------

Video of a secret Canadian MBT prototype before the Leo2 decision was made (Taped by an Asian spy. ):
- http://www.eblogx.com/Videos--Unterwegs-mit-dem-Panzer-17767.html 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## gt102 (21 Sep 2011)




----------



## RememberanceDay (21 Sep 2011)

The Crowe said:
			
		

>


W
T
F?????????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GnyHwy (21 Sep 2011)

My newest fave.


----------



## ironduke57 (30 Sep 2011)




----------



## PMedMoe (3 Oct 2011)




----------



## MikeL (4 Oct 2011)

..


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2011)

Family Feud gets interesting......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScyxtU4iASM


----------



## cn (8 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Family Feud gets interesting......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScyxtU4iASM



I don't know what's more amusing... Steve Harvey's reaction, or the survey answers.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Oct 2011)

ColdNorth said:
			
		

> I don't know what's more amusing... Steve Harvey's reaction, or the survey answers.



Hell, I thought the answer would have been number one.   :nod:


----------



## Nemo888 (9 Oct 2011)




----------



## PMedMoe (11 Oct 2011)




----------



## krustyrl (11 Oct 2011)

I can't stop watching this "talking dog" video.... hilarious to say the least.!!  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Oct 2011)

Some more I like.  I might have to print these off for work........


----------



## JSR OP (12 Oct 2011)

I chuckle every time I look at this pic...


----------



## Nault_army (12 Oct 2011)

Oh gosh.. I have quite a few funny picutres. I'll only put a few for now....  


























Heheheh


----------



## RememberanceDay (13 Oct 2011)

Haha, those were good!


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Oct 2011)




----------



## Diamondwillow (14 Oct 2011)

;D


----------



## a_majoor (17 Oct 2011)

Dumbass in the back seat opens the door to hit a cyclist, but gets his just desserts....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRJma0RES58&NR=1


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Oct 2011)

:rofl:  That was beautiful, hope he lost some teeth.


----------



## observor 69 (3 Nov 2011)

Final Flight of the Ghost 

Reno Air Show accident.

Starts with aircraft loved by many and ends in a tragedy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoncG_j5AdI


----------



## observor 69 (7 Nov 2011)

A Merry Hunt  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc5dKqoFtKk


----------



## Cui (7 Nov 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YykuCbkCKls&feature=player_embedded

This is too intense lol


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Nov 2011)

Cui said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YykuCbkCKls&feature=player_embedded
> 
> This is too intense lol



That was impressive!!  I would love to see some of that be incorporated into military drill team routines.   :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> That was impressive!!



Agreed!   :nod:


----------



## observor 69 (14 Nov 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE&feature=youtube_gdata_player / Too Funny!


----------



## Foxhound (14 Nov 2011)

Not really funny, but, I dunno.

This vid from CNN about the Dubai Air Show, shows, in the first five seconds, I guess a portion of the parade at the opening ceremonies.  A pipe band, in full traditional arabic dress, playing, I believe, Bonnie Dundee.

http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_t2#/video/world/2011/11/13/lakhani-dubai-air-show.cnn

The wife's comment:  "That's so cute."


----------



## RememberanceDay (14 Nov 2011)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE&feature=youtube_gdata_player / Too Funny!


Somebody JUST posted that?!


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2011)

People are awesome:  http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Vo0Cazxj_yc&vq=medium

Some cool, some stupid and some, just plain crazy.


----------



## ironduke57 (18 Nov 2011)




----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2011)




----------



## PMedMoe (23 Nov 2011)




----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2011)

Maybe not funny, but looks fun:  Sommerrodelbahn in Mieders, Austria  With no brakes!

Gets fun at about 2:30 minute mark.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Nov 2011)

I think I've found my new favourite shirt:


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Nov 2011)

That. Is. Friggin. Awesome!   :cheers:


----------



## observor 69 (26 Nov 2011)

VazquezSounds Adele- Rolling In The Deep (Cover)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=a7UFm6ErMPU  ???


----------



## ward0043 (26 Nov 2011)

Ahah I always laugh at this one


----------



## observor 69 (27 Nov 2011)

Good advice here.   

When your dog... the poor thing, is not feeling well....just leave him alone. 

Don't always think you can make him feel better by scratching his ears, or

patting his back or rubbing his tummy. 

I feel so sorry for an animal when I know he's not doing well....but hey,

they're just like us when we're sick. We just want to lay down till it goes away.


Check out the attached video and tell me you don't feel sorry for the puppy!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBjsmUMmrvM


----------



## Retired AF Guy (27 Nov 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> :rofl:  That was beautiful, hope he lost some teeth.



Actually, one poster said he was killed.


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Nov 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Actually, one poster said he was killed.


If true, he should be a Darwin Award nominee.  A tragedy to be sure, but one of his own making.


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 Nov 2011)

Air Canada

Motto" We Are Not Happy, Till You Are Not Happy"

Did you book a "no-frills" seat next week? See what you are in for!!!! 
Carol Burnett, Harvey Korman and Tim Conway were ahead of their time!


http://www.youtube.com/v/QCz8he36hsk&hl=en%22


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2011)

Could you pass this alcohol test?   ;D


----------



## Foxhound (28 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Could you pass this alcohol test?



Only after I'd had a few.   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Dec 2011)

Funny animal voice overs:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7798h1siNO8


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (8 Dec 2011)

"50 unexplainable black & white pictures"
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/50-unexplainable-black-white-photos

Here's a little glimpse of where nightmares come from;


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Dec 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Here's a little glimpse of where nightmares come from



Nightmares?  After seeing some of them I may start checking the closet and under the bed before I go to sleep!   



I wouldn't call them _all_ unexplainable.  Some look like circus/freak show shots.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Dec 2011)

Awesome.  Who doesn't like naked chicks with skeletons?  The first one is obviously a temperance photo.


----------



## GnyHwy (8 Dec 2011)

Masculinity test from the movie "In and Out" with Kevin Kline. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JidfV5xvdjY&feature=related


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (8 Dec 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> <snip... The first one is obviously a temperance photo.



Aha! I detected that, as well.

(_Makes me wonder if I knew that because I'm keen and observant, or if it's because I'm a drunk_) 



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> <clip....Some look like circus/freak show shots.



God...I hope so....if not, folks were f--ked up back in the day!


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Dec 2011)

Bear waves back at girl.   ;D  http://bcove.me/i44iphvc


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Dec 2011)

Ever have one of those days?  Old Spice - Devastating Explosions at the Touch of a Button


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Ever have one of those days?  Old Spice - Devastating Explosions at the Touch of a Button



Now, that's a fun site.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Dec 2011)

In keeping with the holiday season, I give you A Very Calvin & Hobbes Christmas


----------



## ironduke57 (19 Dec 2011)

Sulu declares WAR on Twilight! :nod:
- http://bcove.me/625u7a7u 

Get them boys! >

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Dec 2011)

Jack Sparrow featuring Michael Bolton (as you've never seen him...)   ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2011)

Interactive Singing Christmas Hedgehogs   ;D


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Dec 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnqUyz3R4sA

How Real Men Shoot Skeet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=els5IJ7Gb3I

Behind the Scenes


----------



## Rifleman62 (22 Dec 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp1jSxGOoJc

The Jog Strap


----------



## observor 69 (25 Dec 2011)

NBA Forever - Christmas Day 2011 Intro 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-TXe6cWidA


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Dec 2011)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> NBA Forever - Christmas Day 2011 Intro
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-TXe6cWidA



Great video for roundballers.

Where's the funny stuff?


----------



## Cui (25 Dec 2011)

For all you lonely people out there:

You need a Girlfriend:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPcWCXBizoY

You need a boyfriend:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ8RyGxrxVM&feature=relmfu


----------



## observor 69 (25 Dec 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Great video for roundballers.
> 
> Where's the funny stuff?



I read the thread title as  "Funny Pix   and    Video Thread."
It is the latter.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Dec 2011)

WTF? TV presenters discuss elderly care unaware of eye chart displaying cyber-slang behind them   :facepalm:

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2079900/Norwegian-TV-presenters-caught-crude-cyber-slang-them.html#ixzz1hwkgOGxw

video link:  http://bcove.me/mng3om8k


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jan 2012)

Now THAT'S a water cannon! British firm creates weapon that fires water cooler bottles which can smash down walls

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2081677/Wall-Breaker-cannon-British-firm-BCB-International-creates-weapon-fires-water-cooler-bottles.html#ixzz1iQNHtlpG

Video link below.

http://bcove.me/qmalycfv


----------



## ironduke57 (4 Jan 2012)

;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2012)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> ;D



 :goodpost:


----------



## ironduke57 (5 Jan 2012)




----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the laugh.   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2012)




----------



## GnyHwy (11 Jan 2012)

.


----------



## Sadukar09 (11 Jan 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> :goodpost:


Don't tell me you guys play World of Tanks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cycXuYzmzNg


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2012)

Crow snowboards on roof

Smart bird.   :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Jan 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Crow snowboards on roof
> 
> Smart bird.   :nod:



I saw that too.  He seems to be having fun.  Who say's they're bird brains?


----------



## Loachman (15 Jan 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwlbCLX7aZk


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2012)

So true!!!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Jan 2012)

Yes, money can buy true love.


----------



## GAP (15 Jan 2012)

Lucky guy!! gee....such luck....I hope I win the lottery......just think.... ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2012)

Count me in!!   :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jan 2012)

Big Bang Theory Season 4 Bloopers

And as an added bonus:  35 Unforgivable Facebook Statuses


----------



## ironduke57 (21 Jan 2012)




----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jan 2012)

Where the Wild Things Are (as read by Christopher Walken)


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Jan 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHCZrgHwa50&feature=related  Armstrong and Miller RAF Sketch 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHCZrgHwa50&feature=related Armstrong and Miller RAF Sketch 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5P_zvE5qY&feature=related Armstrong and Miller RAF Sketch 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-oPgbPdnWk&feature=related Armstrong and Miller RAF Sketch 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1rWvGSmOuo&feature=related Armstrong and Miller RAF Sketch 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdAlYF67r9E&feature=related Armstrong and Miller RAF Sketch 6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPIF69oy50g&feature=related Armstrong and Miller RAF Sketch 7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM8MLJjwT84&feature=related Armstrong and Miller RAF Sketch 8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b56eAUCTLok&feature=related  Armstrong and Miller The Origins of Job Interviews
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XkHYSPqnUo&feature=related Armstrong and Miller The Origins of Alcohol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytgDuV0qOBI&feature=related Armstrong and Miller The Origins of Teenagers


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Jan 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X9NFknjTRE&feature=related  Darth Vader in Love


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Jan 2012)

Bank robber lookout shoots himself in the foot.  Must be related to "Tex"   :facepalm:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2092159/Bank-robber-shot-foot-partners-crime-held-cashier.html


----------



## observor 69 (27 Jan 2012)

Friday Cat Blogging - 27 January 2012


http://motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2012/01/friday-cat-blogging-27-january-2012?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## GnyHwy (27 Jan 2012)

One granny you wouldn't want to mess with.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Jan 2012)

Can some one point me to the Ghan... one where buddy has his little show. And drives his gator up the hill with the party song. Any help? I got a good chuckle out of him.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2012)

What girl didn't think Han Solo was sexier than Luke anyway?


----------



## Diamondwillow (28 Jan 2012)

Umm - the wee girls thought Luke was way too cute... *cough*... then we got older and wiser


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2012)

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> Umm - the wee girls thought Luke was way too cute... *cough*... then we got older and wiser



Guess I was "old and wise" when I was 12.


----------



## Diamondwillow (28 Jan 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Guess I was "old and wise" when I was 12.



LOL that would be about right - I think I was 8 when the movie came out  LOL!


----------



## ironduke57 (29 Jan 2012)

Noone beats BAGGER 288! :evil:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azEvfD4C6ow

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## TN2IC (30 Jan 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Can some one point me to the Ghan... one where buddy has his little show. And drives his gator up the hill with the party song. Any help? I got a good chuckle out of him.



Anybody?


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jan 2012)




----------



## GAP (30 Jan 2012)

Ohhhhh.....that's so gonna hurt......twit!


----------



## MikeL (31 Jan 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Can some one point me to the Ghan... one where buddy has his little show. And drives his gator up the hill with the party song. Any help? I got a good chuckle out of him.



Talking about The Real OP, made by some Strats on 1-08?


----------



## ironduke57 (6 Feb 2012)




----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Feb 2012)

To hell with the story.  The video at the bottom of the article about these Iranian female ninja is humour enough alone.  Bring plenty of crackers for all the cheese.  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2097087/Irans-female-ninja-assassins-3-000-women-training-defend-Muslim-state.html


----------



## Sadukar09 (7 Feb 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRWILztAr6g&feature=related

I listen to this three times a day.


----------



## 2010newbie (8 Feb 2012)

;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Feb 2012)




----------



## Sadukar09 (8 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rifleman62 (9 Feb 2012)

Sausage Competition

http://www.castanet.net/edition/news-story--25-.htm


----------



## GnyHwy (16 Feb 2012)

.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2012)

Jimmy Flynn: Maritime Musical Comedy    :rofl:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Feb 2012)

I don't get it... Is it a divorce type joke? Or therapy kinda thing? Somebody beer me...


----------



## DexOlesa (18 Feb 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Jimmy Flynn: Maritime Musical Comedy    :rofl:



My grandfather would love that show. Something that we'd go see together.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Feb 2012)

PETA Girls FTW


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2012)

The PETA girls probably wouldn't get this one:






 ;D


----------



## medicineman (20 Feb 2012)

Interesting little story I just saw of some twit that did a flag burning...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7GFo1U5kew

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2012)

Cute!  http://www.flixxy.com/bird-flies-onstage-to-join-the-band.htm


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Feb 2012)

Also cute.  http://www.flixxy.com/pet-penguin-goes-shopping.htm


----------



## TN2IC (25 Feb 2012)

Neue Panzer KatapultAnlage

 ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Feb 2012)

I want this job.  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2107650/Paddy-Powers-Chav-Tranquilizer-YouTube-advert-shows-Cheltenham-Festival-louts-shot.html


----------



## TN2IC (29 Feb 2012)

I soooo want to ride to work in this....... What was that traffic? F**** you..


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Feb 2012)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I don't get it... Is it a divorce type joke? Or therapy kinda thing? Somebody beer me...



Google "casting couch"....but not at work.

_(Or so I' ve been told)_ 8)


----------



## ironduke57 (9 Mar 2012)

;D

@TN IMO that would be more practical (and it is/was real):







MFG
ironduke57


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Mar 2012)

Not so much funny per se, but kind of cool (no pun intended)  an iceberg imploding.  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2112779/The-incredible-moment-Antarctic-iceberg-implodes--swamping-people-filming-it.html


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## TN2IC (13 Mar 2012)

Kony guy.. Bite him in the dick


----------



## Journeyman (14 Mar 2012)

This year's Guinness' St Paddy's commercial, in preparation:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/y07at1bU89Q


(for those of you 'texting the missus' or 'going for a curry,'  it's about 2 1/2 minutes long. Just sayin' so you won't have to be herded back in   )


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2012)

What are you thinking about?


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> This year's Guinness' St Paddy's commercial, in preparation:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/y07at1bU89Q



Makes me miss my Border Collie.  Can I bring my dog on Saturday?


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2012)

Got to love XBox


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2012)

Oh yes I got the directions...


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2012)

How to piss of brother in law... crank it...


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> What are you thinking about?


Ever since I heard him say he would not make any time for the troops and visit them, I have no time for him.  A-hole.


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

A Penny!


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

more...


----------



## RememberanceDay (16 Mar 2012)

Some more...


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

Trust....


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

This one is for Tommy...


----------



## cupper (16 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Trust....



So F'n true.


----------



## Thompson_JM (17 Mar 2012)

Dammit TN..... You compare Afghanistan to Tattooine on ONE TV interview..... and you pay... and pay..... and pay.....


Though I have asked that question on one more then one date....


----------



## TN2IC (17 Mar 2012)

Welcome to the Darkside... he he he... 

I totally forgot that interview!!!  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (17 Mar 2012)

PACMAN FTW...


----------



## TN2IC (17 Mar 2012)

I can't believe someone else then me is doing this!!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> I can't believe someone else then me is doing this!!!


I read a very similar "letter" which was supposed to have been sent by a Walmart manager to a man in the US several years ago.  Smells of an urban legend now seeing the demotie you posted.  Like the laws of physics, two objects cannot occupy the same space at the same time.  And both of these are so alike...   ???


----------



## TN2IC (18 Mar 2012)

Damn you fitted sheets.....


----------



## TN2IC (18 Mar 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I read a very similar "letter" which was supposed to have been sent by a Walmart manager to a man in the US several years ago.  Smells of an urban legend now seeing the demotie you posted.  Like the laws of physics, two objects cannot occupy the same space at the same time.  And both of these are so alike...   ???




*cough cough* .... fun ... nazi... *cough cough*


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Mar 2012)

luv you too   :-*


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Mar 2012)

:nod:


----------



## TN2IC (21 Mar 2012)

Cardboard Warfare    =D


----------



## Wilamanjaro (21 Mar 2012)

ah, i don't know how to upload pictures. oh well, just trust me that it's funny


----------



## TN2IC (21 Mar 2012)




----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Mar 2012)

CDN Aviator, is this a video of you at work?  >  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2118071/The-flying-Dutchman-Video-shows-inventor-Hague-taking-flapping-wings--human-fly-like-bird.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Mar 2012)

How not to chop down a tree.   Dumbass... :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JH3Xec6tjI


----------



## cupper (21 Mar 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> How not to chop down a tree.   Dumbass... :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JH3Xec6tjI



It would be ironic if his insurance company recommended removing the tree to prevent it from coming down on the house in a storm.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Mar 2012)

You think you're tough?  If Chuck Norris was a crab..  :nod:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v241TF-cSzU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Rifleman62 (22 Mar 2012)

Carlyle talking strategy with the Leafs


----------



## ironduke57 (28 Mar 2012)

;D


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Mar 2012)

Don't I wish


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2012)




----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Mar 2012)

:goodpost:


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Apr 2012)

Where there's a will, there's a way:  Swimming eagle of Baton Rouge


----------



## TN2IC (2 Apr 2012)

;D


----------



## cupper (2 Apr 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> ;D



So true. :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Apr 2012)

walking dead mad men


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2012)

Titanic in SUPER 3D

 :rofl:


----------



## ironduke57 (14 Apr 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Apr 2012)

Epic fail: North Korea's botched rocket launch is mocked in video

video/article link


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 Apr 2012)

http://gizmodo.com/5901035/what-happens-when-you-push-the-button

(Watch in full screen)

*What Happens When You Push the Button?*

Serious drama, that's what. In the best stunt I've ever seen for, well, just about anything, a Belgian TV channel staged this awesome prank, which literally left bystanders agape in astonishment. Push to add drama indeed.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> http://gizmodo.com/5901035/what-happens-when-you-push-the-button
> 
> (Watch in full screen)



Well choreographed.  Was that ambulance driver the TechnoViking after a shave?   ;D


----------



## ironduke57 (17 Apr 2012)




----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Apr 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> http://gizmodo.com/5901035/what-happens-when-you-push-the-button
> 
> (Watch in full screen)
> 
> ...


I liked the chick on the crotch rocket.   :-*


----------



## observor 69 (18 Apr 2012)

I Didn't Do It (The F-35 Song) by The Canadian Beaver Band 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FVZYnOLRQQI


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2012)

I must be tired, this struck me as pretty funny.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Apr 2012)

It seems like it's not only the kids on the Ally bank commercials who know when they are getting the shaft by the man, or in this case woman.   ;D
fairness experiment




_edited to fix link_  Thanks for that.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## ironduke57 (5 May 2012)

>


----------



## FlyingDutchman (7 May 2012)




----------



## Sythen (7 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> It seems like it's not only the kids on the Ally bank commercials who know when they are getting the shaft by the man, or in this case woman.   ;D
> fairness experiment
> 
> 
> ...



Video taken down but can find it here: http://t.co/gz8jNxAo


----------



## ironduke57 (8 May 2012)

;D


----------



## mj_lover (8 May 2012)




----------



## SARgirl (18 May 2012)

HSUS: Lawyers In Cages 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTrhQd9GHlE


----------



## PMedMoe (19 May 2012)

;D


----------



## LineJumper (19 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ;D



Brilliant


----------



## GnyHwy (2 Jun 2012)

.


----------



## observor 69 (4 Jun 2012)

Driving in the "Goood Old Days."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2154369/Crash-bang-wallop-Fascinating-photos-capture-thrills--spills-golden-age-American-motoring.html


----------



## Journeyman (7 Jun 2012)

I don't recognize the team crest though; anyone know who they are?


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Jun 2012)

Deer Hunting is for Pansies 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-hKN355kAA

Circ 2007


----------



## observor 69 (10 Jun 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Deer Hunting is for Pansies
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-hKN355kAA
> 
> Circ 2007



I'm rooting for the smart animal, .....the lion.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Jun 2012)




----------



## LineJumper (13 Jun 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

>



Hilarious!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (13 Jun 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> PIC



Classy...... :
Hope your parents are proud, girls.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2012)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Classy...... :
> Hope your parents are proud, girls.



Did you not see the same picture (earlier in the thread) with a different sign?  _My_ guess, is that the sign was something like "We think you're cute" or some other innocuous saying and some idiots on the internet have run with it.....


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (13 Jun 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Did you not see the same picture (earlier in the thread) with a different sign?



Nope.... :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2012)

Indeed.   :

 ;D


----------



## jparkin (22 Jun 2012)

Elementary school all over again..


----------



## brihard (22 Jun 2012)




----------



## LineJumper (22 Jun 2012)

Is the warehouse the new 'Fat-Assys'? I think it was que pasa last time I went on a piss-up in Pet.


----------



## MikeL (23 Jun 2012)

Ranger Up - S*** Veterans Don't Say 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDmWkwtLmug&feature=related

Ranger Up Work Out Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS0kHGMiPH8&list=UUEL5PzZ2y3ob-Ap6ondbSmg&index=5&feature=plcp


----------



## observor 69 (24 Jun 2012)

Just picked this up on Twitter:


----------



## ironduke57 (26 Jun 2012)

;D


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 Jun 2012)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> ;D










I will never understand bronies.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 Jun 2012)




----------



## mikewalker28 (29 Jun 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FljTDZR1G4&feature=player_embedded

 :facepalm:


----------



## WrenchBender (30 Jun 2012)

http://youtu.be/FBI68Il4Zsc 
For Canada Day

WrenchBender


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Jun 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2012)

Burn    ;D


----------



## ironduke57 (4 Jul 2012)

Why eight year olds shouldn´t drive a "tank":
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7PgpcvHvYs

 ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (4 Jul 2012)




----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2012)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

>



Bovine....Botulism......Ah!  Yes.  Botox.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Jul 2012)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Why eight year olds shouldn´t drive a "tank":
> - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7PgpcvHvYs
> 
> ;D
> ...



Pretty much the only thing the ILTIS was good for.


----------



## ironduke57 (4 Jul 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Bovine....Botulism......Ah!  Yes.  Botox.


Yes Botox is a disease. Watched JAG some time ago and looked up Catherine Bell after that. You can clearly see she had some injections as well. Not nearly as bad as the one "thing" above, but well it is clearly noticeable. I prefer a real smile with wrinkles then a stone like  face without.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Jul 2012)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Why eight year olds shouldn´t drive a "tank":
> - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7PgpcvHvYs
> 
> ;D
> ...


It was only an Iltis.  The kid was doing the owner a favour, IMHO.


----------



## brihard (11 Jul 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcuYjDR2tSg&feature=player_embedded#!

Heh, this one is pretty good.


----------



## MatthewAngel (12 Jul 2012)

Followed by...oh wow...really?

Colonel Bans Chairs?


----------



## ironduke57 (13 Jul 2012)




----------



## LineJumper (14 Jul 2012)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

>



Looks like one I met at Fridays in Ottawa last month, no hammer though    her name also didn't rhyme with Thor.


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 Jul 2012)

Huge Sale at Home Depot.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jul 2012)

I think I've seen this.....








 ;D


----------



## cupper (16 Jul 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think I've seen this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that in Klingon?


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jul 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Is that in Klingon?



Beats the heck out of me.....  :dunno:


----------



## SoldierInAYear (18 Jul 2012)

Gotta love TL


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Jul 2012)

A pissed off what?? Take a guess!


----------



## DexOlesa (18 Jul 2012)

Do not shut off the hot water when the Koala is showering. Or he will eat his face


----------



## 2010newbie (19 Jul 2012)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> A pissed off what?? Take a guess!



Koala with a photoshopped dog's mouth??


----------



## smithgarry (19 Jul 2012)

Some pics are so funny. This time i have no time to watch all video so i have watched some of video.
The video i have watched are full of Lol.

_________________


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Jul 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Koala with a photoshopped dog's mouth??



DexOlesa got it right and as far as I know its not photoshopped.


----------



## 2010newbie (19 Jul 2012)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> DexOlesa got it right and as far as I know its not photoshopped.



Koalas are herbivores and do not have canine/fang-like teeth.

http://www.bio.davidson.edu/Courses/anphys/2000/CrawfordC/teeth.htm

Here's a comparison between the original picture and the photoshopped:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Jul 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Koalas are herbivores and do not have canine/fang-like teeth.
> 
> http://www.bio.davidson.edu/Courses/anphys/2000/CrawfordC/teeth.htm
> 
> Here's a comparison between the original picture and the photoshopped:



You learn something new every day.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jul 2012)

For the LOTR/Muppet fan out there.   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2012)




----------



## cupper (24 Jul 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> For the LOTR/Muppet fan out there.   ;D



 :rofl:

Now that's HE-LARRY-US!


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Jul 2012)

Finally...... a shirt for plumbers!!


----------



## Cdnleaf (25 Jul 2012)




----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Jul 2012)

The Police Dog... ;D


----------



## ironduke57 (30 Jul 2012)

Not funny, but damn cool:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHsao-IhyQQ

Source: - http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57469883-1/rolls-royce-revs-up-giant-lego-jet-engine/?tag=mncol;cnetRiver

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Aug 2012)

For all those Sailors out there.   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (7 Aug 2012)

Poor Ron


----------



## cupper (7 Aug 2012)

The world needs more Rons


----------



## observor 69 (7 Aug 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> The world needs more Rons



I don't know what that means but I had to laugh anyway.


----------



## Dissident (8 Aug 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Lt2MIB8oCK0


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (10 Aug 2012)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Lt2MIB8oCK0



Awesome.

That is all.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2012)

From the wacky-funsters over at xkcd.com, when will we forget events?   Cartoon also attached if link is firewalled for you.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Aug 2012)

Yep, spelling _is_ important.   :nod:


----------



## observor 69 (12 Aug 2012)

Picture says it all.


----------



## observor 69 (13 Aug 2012)

MINI's unique tribute to Team GB. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik9AtJQXaHQ


----------



## Journeyman (14 Aug 2012)

Missed the gold medal by _that_ much....







   :'(


----------



## GAP (14 Aug 2012)

Win Compilation June 2012

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=iPUGqbAB_5k&NR=1


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Aug 2012)

Not really as funny as it is sad.....  







 :not-again:


----------



## observor 69 (25 Aug 2012)

Might of seen it before but I'm still laughing.  

LOL aussie toyota funny commercial


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lngBp3sTsho


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Aug 2012)

Evolution of a Zombie.....


----------



## TN2IC (28 Aug 2012)

Salute to Prince Harry!


----------



## TN2IC (28 Aug 2012)

Quick turn around!!!!


----------



## TN2IC (28 Aug 2012)

This is why I drive a desk now.

 :rofl:


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Aug 2012)

Kind of makes me want to go back to school.....oh wait, I am!  Whoo hoo!   :blotto:






 ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Aug 2012)

Actor Terry Crews's (Old Spice Guy) muscles make music in online campaign


----------



## Rifleman62 (2 Sep 2012)

Texas Tan Line.


----------



## GAP (2 Sep 2012)

Blonde girl explains MPH

http://video.ca.msn.com/watch/video/blonde-girl-explains-mph/1gl6odaa2?from=en-ca-infopane&cpkey=d866c88f-1eaa-46e9-87ee-40956ff27763||||


----------



## TN2IC (5 Sep 2012)

Ha!


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Sep 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Ha!



 :cheers:  +300


----------



## GnyHwy (7 Sep 2012)

Seen this emoticon :slapfight: and remembered this gem.

Friday Night Sissy Fights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJNAhVH_2GE


----------



## Rifleman62 (8 Sep 2012)

Safe Golfing
   
 I bet you are going to be shocked by what you are about to see.

If your heart is wonky, don't watch this 2 min. Video.

And if you golf, remember this while pitching up.

Or even better when you're putting.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/XRIzE_xMqMI


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Sep 2012)

Someone's been watching too much Red Green.   :moose:

Woodturning with 150hp lathe -Crazy Canadian Woodworking


----------



## DexOlesa (9 Sep 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=trueview-instream&v=gRmOJrPXVtw


----------



## observor 69 (10 Sep 2012)

Thought this might be of general interest, CBS Elementary  "Sherlock Holmes."

http://www.cbs.com/shows/elementary/video/2235558229/elementary-2012-fall-preview


----------



## a_majoor (13 Sep 2012)

Maybe not "funny", but pretty interesting for history fans:

http://www.theworldgeography.com/2012/09/15-star-shaped-forts-from-around-world.html


----------



## GnyHwy (17 Sep 2012)

.


----------



## ironduke57 (18 Sep 2012)

;D


----------



## GnyHwy (18 Sep 2012)

.


----------



## cupper (18 Sep 2012)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> ;D



 :rofl:

+ 300 inbound.


----------



## cupper (18 Sep 2012)

This is hilarious.

http://textfromdog.tumblr.com/


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Sep 2012)

This is a Meme I dollied up with PhotoShop






dileas

tess


----------



## TN2IC (22 Sep 2012)

I'm glad you took my advise Tess.. ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Sep 2012)

Video at story link

Homer Simpson votes for Mitt Romney


----------



## TN2IC (23 Sep 2012)

Fire Team Buddy

He's a keeper.


----------



## GAP (23 Sep 2012)

He had better shake it good before leaning back or he's just lost a wet friend...... ;D


----------



## Dissident (24 Sep 2012)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=228_1348353185


----------



## TN2IC (24 Sep 2012)

D'Oh!


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Sep 2012)

Russian Truck Driver Cheats Death


----------



## Rheostatic (24 Sep 2012)

Plot-oon


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Sep 2012)

http://jalopnik.com/5945914/luckiest-man-in-russia-launched-unscathed-from-insane-truck-crash

Watch to the end.


----------



## TN2IC (24 Sep 2012)

I would poop myself


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Sep 2012)

Finally, a garden gnome I can get on board with.....






 >


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Sep 2012)

Turn Up The Sound and

Listen To The Classic Song .. "Only You"

> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/ItXKGyO6cRA?rel=0


----------



## TN2IC (26 Sep 2012)




----------



## MikeL (26 Sep 2012)

http://thechive.com/2012/09/26/thats-not-what-i-expected-31-photos/


----------



## Journeyman (28 Sep 2012)

Just chillin'.....


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Sep 2012)

Man, that should be there on the "What's the dumbest thing you've seen today?" thread.  Looks really cool till you fall off for whatever reason.   :


----------



## eurowing (28 Sep 2012)

http://www.rockthegear.org/index.php?/testimonials/view/brittany_morrow_the_roadrash_queen/


Brittany Morrow is a survivor of an error in judgement. A chilling read. The kind that sucks your testicles in.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Sep 2012)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Brittany Morrow is a survivor of an error in judgement. A chilling read. The kind that sucks your testicles in.


Oh man, that's _got_ to suck. I can't imagine going through life telling people I was riding on a Suzuki.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Oct 2012)

I know the feeling.....   :-\


----------



## TN2IC (3 Oct 2012)

Say no to drugs


----------



## observor 69 (5 Oct 2012)

LISTEN UP SOLDIER!


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2012)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> LISTEN UP SOLDIER!



 :rofl:


----------



## MeatheadMick (5 Oct 2012)

A soldier... playing soldier 






Student Driver lost MP light bar...





So I had to put it in the back of my Milcot


----------



## Journeyman (6 Oct 2012)

...and you thought that RMC Engineering degree would be wasted.....   

You're going to try it now, arent't you?   ;D


----------



## JorgSlice (6 Oct 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> *filler*



H...how do you lose a light bar? LOL


----------



## Cloud Cover (6 Oct 2012)

North Korean People's Army Funky Get Down Juche Party 

Video mixing was very well done! : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwoSFQb5HVk&feature=fvwrel


----------



## GAP (6 Oct 2012)

27 Reasons Why A Billion People Should Not Be Allowed To Use Facebook

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/reasons-why-a-billion-people-should-not-be-allowed


----------



## brihard (6 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...and you thought that RMC Engineering degree would be wasted.....
> 
> You're going to try it now, arent't you?   ;D



Damn right I will. I've seen an iphone deposited inside the bottom three  inches of a cut off pringles can that did much the same, but that's awesome.


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Oct 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Damn right I will. I've seen an iphone deposited inside the bottom three  inches of a cut off pringles can that did much the same, but that's awesome.




I recall a plastic water bottle, an upside down can of compressed air and gun tape being used to flash cool cans of pop.


----------



## brihard (6 Oct 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I recall a plastic water bottle, an upside down can of compressed air and gun tape being used to flash cool cans of pop.



Huh, that's also pretty smart.


----------



## MeatheadMick (6 Oct 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> H...how do you lose a light bar? LOL



Off road portion of Driver-Wheeled... Those damn things weigh a ton, and aren't always welded on very good...


Not funny to me, but I thought others may think this is enjoyable... woke up to this little surprise this morning... guess the dog got hungry...  :crybaby:


----------



## Journeyman (7 Oct 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> Not funny to me, but....



I guess the dog saw the online story about the *Otter*.......   









[The cell phone had an Otter case, for those who are going "WTF??"]


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 Oct 2012)

From the Fuji Rock Festival 2012

ME


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Oct 2012)

The goat in this video is our Regimental mascot.

He took offence to the TQMS giving treats to the horse.

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2012/10/7/don-t-turn-your-back-on-alice-2376538


----------



## MeatheadMick (7 Oct 2012)

^ Alice?  ;D

http://youtu.be/xY4lPdSgfxw


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Oct 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> ^ Alice?  ;D
> 
> http://youtu.be/xY4lPdSgfxw



Good song, but not quite.

Alice is the name passed down from the original mascot.


----------



## TN2IC (7 Oct 2012)

;D


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2012)

;D


----------



## TN2IC (8 Oct 2012)

See.. fatherhood isn't that bad.


----------



## TN2IC (9 Oct 2012)

Check this link out for a chuckle.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Oct 2012)

Note: not applicable to the Recruiting threads   >


----------



## TN2IC (9 Oct 2012)

;D


----------



## cupper (9 Oct 2012)

Regardless of your views of the US election, you gotta love this:

http://youtu.be/bZxs09eV-Vc


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Oct 2012)




----------



## Journeyman (16 Oct 2012)

Cindy-loo Who isn't worried about the Grinch this year.   :nod:


----------



## GnyHwy (16 Oct 2012)

.


----------



## cupper (16 Oct 2012)

That's right up there with those famous last words "Hey Everyone, watch this!"  :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (17 Oct 2012)

I appreciate talented flash mobs  :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (17 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I appreciate talented flash mobs  :nod:



If you're going to post that sort of link, you should also include a key related image.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Oct 2012)

You can always be counted on to support the mission at hand......   ;D


----------



## ironduke57 (25 Oct 2012)

Fresh from Japan:

Girls Und Panzer
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAAnUqhKWZI
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZmcV6gLQZs
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lyl4UwXxTWc


Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## cupper (26 Oct 2012)

The typo is humorous if not downright Freudian.

But the various "other parties" put the icing on the cake.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2012/10/ballot-typo-asks-voters-to-pick-president-of-the-untied-states.html

Some people may say that there are 4 socialist tickets running in Washington State  >


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Oct 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> The typo is humorous if not downright Freudian.
> 
> But the various "other parties" put the icing on the cake.
> 
> ...


Dyslexics, we're verywehre.   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (26 Oct 2012)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Girls Und Panzer



was zur Hölle!


----------



## cupper (26 Oct 2012)

http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/26/bald-beliebers-remind-us-just-because-you-read-it-on-twitter-doesnt-mean-its-true/

 :rofl:


----------



## Journeyman (30 Oct 2012)

:nod:


----------



## cupper (1 Nov 2012)

A contrast in styles.


----------



## observor 69 (6 Nov 2012)

Germany keeping it neat. 

 Ducker Universal Ausleger

 http://www.youtube.com/embed/L3j6HaAieEU?rel=0


----------



## ironduke57 (6 Nov 2012)

Ordnung muss sein!

SCNR,
ironduke57


----------



## cupper (8 Nov 2012)

Star Wars / Full Metal Jacket Mash-up

Warning NSFW.

http://youtu.be/EgFgEqm3o60


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2012)

Jed and Cletus.....


----------



## ironduke57 (8 Nov 2012)

;D


----------



## ironduke57 (12 Nov 2012)

Driving in Russia:
- http://www.trendhure.com/2012/11/12/driving-in-russia/


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Nov 2012)

You can tell the Germans never conquered the place.  Either because the traffic was soooo bad they could not get through  , or because the traffic is sooooo bad you can tell they never brought order to the chaos.  Mind you they seem to drive like it's the autobahn.   :nod:


----------



## GnyHwy (12 Nov 2012)

I think they have the same problem as our P.E.I. drivers.  They're all drunk!


----------



## WrenchBender (12 Nov 2012)

But the horses are trained well, they at least use the crosswalk which is more than can be said for the pedestrians !!!!!! ;D

WrenchBender


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Nov 2012)

Another blow to allowing people to vote:

http://1funny.com/please-move-the-deer-crossing/


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Another blow to allowing people to vote:
> 
> http://1funny.com/please-move-the-deer-crossing/



 :facepalm:


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Nov 2012)

Ahhh that made my day. :rofl:


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Nov 2012)

:not-again:


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Nov 2012)

WTF??   ???


----------



## George Wallace (13 Nov 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> WTF??   ???



Balkan Gangstar.....Whoopa....Whoopa



Probably snuffed by his younger protege in a years time.


----------



## Scott (13 Nov 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yHl24QynOM&feature=youtu.be

Watch. Laugh. I sure did.


----------



## GnyHwy (14 Nov 2012)

Saw this video on Facebook, and I'm sure it will makes its rounds quickly.  This little kid is awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wt824D1Bqg


----------



## GnyHwy (16 Nov 2012)

.


----------



## ironduke57 (30 Nov 2012)




----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Dec 2012)




----------



## ironduke57 (4 Dec 2012)

;D


----------



## ironduke57 (8 Dec 2012)

>


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Dec 2012)




----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Dec 2012)

Is anyone good at drawing?

I need a picture drawn of Chief Theresa Spence flying an F35 bombing a roadblock while flying over to Africa.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Dec 2012)

Better include several storks (à la baby-delivery) providing extra lift to that F35.   >


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jan 2013)

>


----------



## MikeL (5 Jan 2013)

More WTF then funny  







> Miguel Caballero, president of Miguel Caballero Company, uses a .38-caliber revolver to demonstrate the bulletproof quality of a leather jacket made at his factory on the outskirts of Bogota January 4, 2013.


----------



## cupper (5 Jan 2013)

A Darwin Award in the making. : :facepalm:


----------



## observor 69 (6 Jan 2013)

Amazing Machine!


This Model of Stephenson's Steam Engine was made in 2008 by master glassblower Michal Zahradník.
Highlights: * The crankshaft is glass. The piston is glass. The counterweight that makes the wheel spin evenly is glass. Imagine that everything is made out of glass. * There are no sealants used. All is accomplished by a perfectly snug fit. The gap between the piston and its compartment is so small, that the water that condensates from the steam seals it shut! * Notice the elaborate excessive steam exhaust system next to the piston. * The piston is the most arduous part to make due to to extreme level of precision needed. Its parts have to be so accurate that no machinery is of use here. The piston and its cylinder must be hand sanded to perfection, and they are very likely to crack in the process! On average, three out of four crack.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73txXT21aZU


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Jan 2013)

A Different Gutter Downspout...

This is what happens when guys have a 
free weekend, a welder and a few beers…


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jan 2013)

Robot band Compressorhead playing Ace of Spades


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Jan 2013)

He will learn from this experience  

http://screen.yahoo.com/one-handed-coke-crush-084500127.html


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Jan 2013)

Alcohol Troubleshooting


----------



## GnyHwy (7 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> More WTF then funny



LOL.  That looks like they maybe making Kevlar vests.  I'm guessing the guy with the vest on is the floor manager, and the guy with the gun is quality control.     Brings a literal meaning to standing behind your work.


----------



## observor 69 (15 Jan 2013)

Hamster VTEC Miss-Shift   Speakers on!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y81bW4jE9wI&NR=1&feature=endscreen


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2013)

Legends in Their Own Minds

Lots of "ouches", plenty of stupidity...   ;D


----------



## observor 69 (30 Jan 2013)

Super Bowl ads 2013

  https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=super+bowl+ads+2013&oq=Super+Bowl+ads+&gs_l=youtube.1.0.0i3j0l8j0i5.1780.1780.0.3908.1.1.0.0.0.0.90.90.1.1.0...0.0...1ac.Q8JGXw4rlkM


Enjoy


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Feb 2013)




----------



## 211RadOp (20 Feb 2013)

Saw this today. ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Feb 2013)

Full Metal Star Wars - Gunnery Sgt. Vader   ;D


----------



## cupper (26 Feb 2013)

Why you have never heard of the Prussian Incursion of 1807.

http://youtu.be/LzqOwBt_TCI


----------



## observor 69 (26 Feb 2013)

Welcome to Ca.


----------



## Sythen (28 Feb 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAIPL5O9Uwk&feature=youtu.be

Crazy skills.


----------



## MikeL (28 Feb 2013)

That's pretty cool


----------



## GnyHwy (12 Mar 2013)

.


----------



## Rifleman62 (13 Mar 2013)

http://youtu.be/Q5mHPo2yDG8

NASCAR superstar Jeff Gordon's 'Test Drive'. The unsuspecting car salesman.


----------



## GnyHwy (14 Mar 2013)

For all the "special" people out there.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2013)

Courtesy of The King Royal Hussars, B Sqn:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151308149182657


----------



## GAP (28 Apr 2013)

Burning snow....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4nb4L-DxfA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MikeL (28 Apr 2013)

Searching around google images and randomly came up with this..

The face of 41 Service Battalion is a Airsofter in Eastern Europe
http://41service.com/about.htm


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 May 2013)

CAP/BMQ-L picture of the future perhaps??


----------



## CougarKing (5 May 2013)

;D 

Russia attacks Sweden (video in Russian with English subtitles)


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 May 2013)

...


----------



## cphansen (7 May 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Russia attacks Sweden (video in Russian with English subtitles)



Careful your revealing two Sweden's secret weapons, ABBA  and SAAB cars with cannons, wait isn't that the Viggen?  Remember OPSEC


----------



## observor 69 (8 May 2013)

Texting while driving can be dangerous:


----------



## MikeL (9 May 2013)

Wasn't sure where else to put this..


Ever wondered what would happen if a reserve chute went off inside the aircraft? Saw this posted on another forum, and apparently the JM landed safely.
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=408_1368024916


----------



## Journeyman (11 May 2013)

Oh man, that's harsh.....even for me!


----------



## WLSC (11 May 2013)

Really basic french will be enought

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InMJopurNTE


----------



## ironduke57 (11 May 2013)

Movies vs. Life:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yN38y5MILbs

 ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 May 2013)

The Day The Earth Stopped Masturbating 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-b2YNErwxw


----------



## CougarKing (11 May 2013)




----------



## NavyShooter (11 May 2013)

Top cover is off, bolt is out, gas tube is off, no magazine applied (unlike the two in the foreground)

Looks to me as though he's checking that he's properly cleaned the barrel before inspection...?



			
				S.M.A. said:
			
		

>


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 May 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Top cover is off, bolt is out, gas tube is off, no magazine applied (unlike the two in the foreground)
> 
> Looks to me as though he's checking that he's properly cleaned the barrel before inspection...?



Same way I saw it. I have inspected my own and numerous other's weapons the same way.

Follow your drills. Seems simple enough.


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 May 2013)

Warning Sign.


----------



## cupper (25 May 2013)

A new take on the glass half full conundrum.

WHO THE F%^& HAS BEEN DRINKING MY BEER? 

*These 31 charts will destroy your faith in humanity*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/05/24/these-31-charts-will-destroy-your-faith-in-humanity/?hpid=z5


----------



## cupper (25 May 2013)

*Does Bible Belt love porn as much as the godless do?*

Spoiler Alert!  :nod:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57586205-71/does-bible-belt-love-porn-as-much-as-the-godless-do/



> That which people project is not necessarily an expression of that which remains inside.
> 
> This simple truth is one that has saved me even more often than relative sobriety in the early hours of many mornings.
> 
> ...


----------



## old fart (30 May 2013)

New Jacket?

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wq_lhlIn1e0


----------



## GAP (31 May 2013)

New Commemorative Pistol

Ruger is coming out with a new pistol in honor of Canadian  Senators.

It will be named the "The Senator."

It doesn't work and you can't fire it..........


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 May 2013)

That is one tough bear   

Bear hit by car in Russia


----------



## cupper (31 May 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> That is one tough bear
> 
> Bear hit by car in Russia



Love the translation of the commentary below.



> Event on May 19, with the town of Tobolsk Uvat region occurred on the highway connecting. Watching at normal speed vehicle,* the road suddenly thrown out of the trees bear hit*.
> 
> *A severe blow to the bear, repeatedly flip-flop fell by the wayside after a workou*t. Drew attention to move away from the bear running away as if nothing happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jun 2013)

In Russia you not hit bear.......bear hit you! And kick up our capitalist tail!

Oh I do miss the Cold War!


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jun 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> In Russia you not hit bear.......bear hit you! And kick up our capitalist tail!
> 
> Oh I do miss the Cold War!



Yes.


Both sides loved alcohol.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jun 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> 
> Both sides loved alcohol.



Da Comrade Georgi! 

Nyet nyet Soviet!


----------



## Rifleman62 (2 Jun 2013)

Boat For Sale

This is how you sell something!

http://manitoba.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-boats-watercraft-powerboats-motorboats-1996-Lund-Alaskan-3000-W0QQAdIdZ480348029


----------



## CougarKing (2 Jun 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Oh I do miss the Cold War!



What about this?

Soviet fashion show

 ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Jun 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> What about this?
> 
> Soviet fashion show
> 
> ;D



Comrade S.M.A that is very good show of Soviet fashion! In Soviet Union,  woman does no wear dress. Dress wear her!

Now where is the vodka? I need drink to dispel capitalist pig dog thoughts....say, comrades, what year is it?  ;D


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (3 Jun 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Boat For Sale
> 
> This is how you sell something!
> 
> http://manitoba.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-boats-watercraft-powerboats-motorboats-1996-Lund-Alaskan-3000-W0QQAdIdZ480348029


That just made my day.  Love it!


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Jun 2013)

A very neat idea, I would have bought one.

VW Beetle pulls a 5th wheel trailer


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (5 Jun 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> A very neat idea, I would have bought one.
> 
> VW Beetle pulls a 5th wheel trailer


Interesting, the statement "...suggest they be friendly" made me chuckle.


----------



## DexOlesa (5 Jun 2013)

Believe it or not my VW Golf has hauled a large Uhaul From Saint John NB to WInnipeg MB


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Jun 2013)

;D


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Jun 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Jun 2013)

Pulp Fiction lover!


----------



## Journeyman (12 Jun 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Nice.


Hell ya!  Jack Daniels!!   :nod:



(That's what you meant, right?)


----------



## cupper (12 Jun 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hell ya!  Jack Daniels!!   :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> (That's what you meant, right?)



Yep. Definitely a double (of Jack!) ;D


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Jun 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Yep. Definitely a double (of Jack!) ;D



I didn't even know she was holding Jack lol.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jun 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Nice.



In Soviet Union woman wear big floppy dress and drinka vodka!!

This one you show is too skinny......


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (13 Jun 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> In Soviet Union woman wear big floppy dress and drinka vodka!!
> 
> This one you show is too skinny......


For once we disagree, she's got meat in all the right places.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2013)

Saw this on FB earlier.


----------



## observor 69 (13 Jun 2013)

Video: Stephen Harper can be a funny guy

Read more: http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Video+Stephen+Harper+funny+Senator/8515967/story.html#ixzz2W7RfBqHx


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2013)

Not so much the pictures that are funny but the captions: The Gist - Big Picture


----------



## cupper (13 Jun 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Saw this on FB earlier.



When I saw that I just had to share it with my arachnophobic wife. Still waiting for her reaction. ;D

(Thank God she's 1200 miles away > )


----------



## cupper (13 Jun 2013)

LOL.


----------



## Cbbmtt (14 Jun 2013)

LOL!! I had to look twice to see what was wrong with the answer.


----------



## CougarKing (17 Jun 2013)

Chairman Mao must be rolling in his grave because of this vid:

 ;D

link


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Jun 2013)

Wife sent this to me, I asked her if she was trying to tell me something.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Jun 2013)

*no comment*


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jun 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> *no comment*



Most excellent, well played.!  MilPoints inbound       :nod:     :jet:


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2013)

I'm sure some can relate....


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2013)

If ads for athletic gear were honest

 :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (24 Jun 2013)

Can this be stickied in the Recruiting threads?


----------



## CougarKing (24 Jun 2013)

BC Weather forecast: Rainy with a chance for spiders  ;D


----------



## GAP (24 Jun 2013)

REAL COWBOYS HAVE NO FEAR


----------



## Retired AF Guy (25 Jun 2013)

A very special lady just had her 50th birthday!


----------



## observor 69 (29 Jun 2013)

'New Yorker' Same-Sex Marriage Cover: Bert and Ernie Watch Supreme Court Decisions

Next week’s cover, “Moment of Joy,” shows the puppets cuddling while watching an image of Supreme Court justices on television, implying the TV friends are a same-sex couple following coverage of this week’s rulings on two landmark gay marriage cases.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/new-yorkers-bert-ernie-gay-577388


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jun 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BMUC4Yb4z4   ;D


----------



## cupper (30 Jun 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BMUC4Yb4z4   ;D



 :rofl:

That was hilarious!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (30 Jun 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BMUC4Yb4z4   ;D





			
				cupper said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> That was hilarious!



I second that!!


----------



## Journeyman (1 Jul 2013)

Happy Canada Day


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jul 2013)

Really, I'm not an a$$hole...   ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v98CPXNiSk


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jul 2013)

The Waking (And Talking) Dead -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR4lLJu_-wE


----------



## DexOlesa (7 Jul 2013)

Totally have Resting asshole face, or depressed resting face. Also that second brunette was dang cute.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2013)

Embarrassing mistakes on education related signs

 :facepalm:


And we wonder why kids can't spell....   ;D


----------



## cupper (11 Jul 2013)

While suturing a cut on the hand of a 75 year old farmer, whose hand was caught in the squeeze gate while working cattle, 
the doctor struck up a conversation with the old man.

Eventually the topic got around to Tony Abbott and his role as Leader of the Federal Opposition.
The old farmer said, 'Well, ya know, Abbott is a 'Post Turtle''.
Not being familiar with the term, the doctor asked him, what a 'Post Turtle'
was.

The old farmer said, 'When you're driving down a country road and you come across a fence post with a turtle balanced 
on top, that's a 'Post Turtle'.

The old farmer saw the puzzled look on the doctor's face so he continued to explain. 
"You know he didn't get up there by himself, he doesn't belong up there, he doesn't know what to do while he's up there, 
he's elevated beyond his ability to function, and you just wonder what kind of dumb ass put him up there to begin with.


----------



## Teen_Cadet (11 Jul 2013)

Changing printer toner.


----------



## CougarKing (13 Jul 2013)

Bear Safety video


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jul 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Bear Safety video



Sorry, the forum name is "Funny Pix & Video Thread ".

I'm going to have to ask, what is funny about this link?

Besides the inane, stupid prattling of a bunch of half arsed media types.


----------



## MikeL (15 Jul 2013)

.


----------



## Sythen (19 Jul 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvph0r09nDU

How I imagine the typical recruitment thread applicant!  :warstory:


----------



## cupper (19 Jul 2013)

Sythen said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvph0r09nDU
> 
> How I imagine the typical recruitment thread applicant!  :warstory:



 :rofl:

"The terror of the force of the air" - Sgt Eagle Fort.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Jul 2013)

http://bcove.me/f2azcai3    ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Jul 2013)

The Front Fell Off   ;D


----------



## cupper (23 Jul 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> The Front Fell Off   ;D



Dude! How F'n hard is this for you to understand. THE FRONT FELL OFF!

 :rofl:


----------



## Staff Weenie (23 Jul 2013)

I so want to use that they next time an LSVW Amb craps out:  

The front fell off........


----------



## FJAG (23 Jul 2013)

Hope this isn't a repost but I only just came across it and it reminded me of three yearsof my life in Ottawa that I'll never get back.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/03/28/sht-bureaucrats-say-video_n_1385995.html

Just a guess but I think I personally heard about 90% of these   :nod:


----------



## Cyrius007 (23 Jul 2013)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Hope this isn't a repost but I only just came across it and it reminded me of three yearsof my life in Ottawa that I'll never get back.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/03/28/sht-bureaucrats-say-video_n_1385995.html
> 
> Just a guess but I think I personally hear about 90% of these   :nod:



^ this one is really realistic and funny... (nd probably a little bit sad since we all pay for this)


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Jul 2013)

Tragic


----------



## Rifleman62 (25 Jul 2013)

Home Depot


----------



## MikeL (25 Jul 2013)

.


----------



## Dissident (25 Jul 2013)

Most definitely awesome.


----------



## cupper (25 Jul 2013)

How could you not approve that. :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Aug 2013)




----------



## OldSolduer (4 Aug 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Home Depot



Ok, where is this "Home" Depot?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Aug 2013)

The "what American's think we do" one made me laugh.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Aug 2013)

A slight change to the usual, "video not available in your viewing area"...I like it better


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Aug 2013)

How to jump start an airplane


----------



## GnyHwy (15 Aug 2013)

.


----------



## Cbbmtt (15 Aug 2013)

http://9lolz.com/uploads/Funny-King-Kong-res.jpg


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 Aug 2013)

Proper Vehicle Maintenance ...

Adding a quart of oil.

http://i.imgur.com/gpALGIH.gif


----------



## Journeyman (16 Aug 2013)

Budget cuts......

plus a renewed interest in Arctic security.......





is really going to suck!


----------



## cupper (16 Aug 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Proper Vehicle Maintenance ...
> 
> Adding a quart of oil.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gpALGIH.gif



She obviously didn't read the instructions. Apply liberally with a basting brush. Cook until golden brown.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Aug 2013)

I don't even want to think about it.....


----------



## cupper (22 Aug 2013)

I agree with the title, Useless Box. But kinda neat. 

But I wonder how long one can go before smashing one's fist down on top of it in frustration.

http://youtu.be/apVR5Htz0K4


----------



## cupper (25 Aug 2013)

When animals fight back. ;D


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 Sep 2013)

Funny photos!


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2013)

"But moustache wax wasn't _on_ the kit list, Sergeant-Major!"




Photo by Jonathan Hayward/Canadian Press


----------



## cupper (8 Sep 2013)

Technology has taken over human interaction.

It's funny, but a sad commentary where society has gone.

http://youtu.be/OINa46HeWg8


----------



## Journeyman (8 Sep 2013)

Good parent. Good.   :nod:


----------



## BeyondTheNow (9 Sep 2013)

.


----------



## ironduke57 (10 Sep 2013)

We Germans always get to hear jokes about the reservation of the sun lounger with our towels when we are on holiday.
We at least stopped using tanks for that years ago!! >

(Curacao, Netherlands Antilles (June 6, 2006) - Two Landing Craft Utilities (LCU) assigned to Amphibious Craft Unit Two (ACU-2), rehearse storming the beach in Curacao, Netherlands Antilles. ACU-2 is embarked aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Bataan (LHD 5), underway joining military forces from France, Spain, United Kindom and Venezuela in the Dutch led Joint-Caribe Lion 2006 (J-CL06) exercise. (U.S. Navy photo by Photgrapher's Mate 3rd Class Jeremy L. Grisham/Released) 060606-N-8154G-115)

Regards,
ironduke57 ;D


----------



## CougarKing (13 Sep 2013)

Amidst all the serious events that have been occurring this week, one can occasionally find something lighter and even a bit humorous.  ;D



> *Gloppy blobfish wins ugliest endangered animal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Sep 2013)

http://canadiancincinnatus.typepad.com/my_weblog/2013/09/obama-and-putin-the-best-photoshop-ever.html

Obama and Putin: The best Photoshop ever.

From the photos of the Pres riding his bike and one of the usual Putin photos.


----------



## FJAG (19 Sep 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## CougarKing (19 Sep 2013)

Comics figure Stan Lee weighs in on what he thinks of comics and sci-fi fans:

Fangasm trailer

(his quote in the vid. above is a play-on of the Spiderman quote "With great power comes great responsibility)


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Oct 2013)




----------



## cupper (29 Oct 2013)

You just know there was one poor deluded Sod who thought he'd be a man and not hit the deck.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Oct 2013)

Sesame Street does "Homeland"  Homelamb


----------



## cupper (29 Oct 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Sesame Street does "Homeland"  Homelamb



"Have you ever heard a sheep howl?"

"Maybe he speaks other languages."

 :rofl:


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Nov 2013)

Tow truck driver has a bad day

Poor bugger.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## Journeyman (8 Nov 2013)

*Two types of nerds.....*






  *Go on, you know which type you are. *  :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2013)

Yep, she's a blonde (bimbo).....   :nod:






 :


----------



## GAP (8 Nov 2013)

Just 12 months....they grow quicker when they have a playmate......


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> Just 12 months....they grow quicker when they have a playmate......



 ;D


----------



## cupper (8 Nov 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> Just 12 months....they grow quicker when they have a playmate......



Mom's just get tired of them after nine.


----------



## ironduke57 (28 Nov 2013)

NEWSFLASH! The german military industriell complex sold the blueprints for the A7V to the Kurds in Syria!
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em143-Tfw3E

Massproduction has already started!

 :nod: ;D

SCNR,
ironduke7


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Nov 2013)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> NEWSFLASH! The german military industriell complex sold the blueprints for the A7V to the Kurds in Syria!
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em143-Tfw3E
> 
> Massproduction has already started!
> ...



I like the nose art.   Can't wait to see them get Mark 1's too.  Maybe even some Fokkers or Sopwiths...


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2013)

For American Thanksgiving, a giggle from Twitter:
"Instructions say, let the bird chill in the sink for a few hours. No problem. "


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *Two types of nerds.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twits.

It's one half mass times acceleration squared...


----------



## cupper (28 Nov 2013)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Twits.
> 
> It's one half mass times acceleration squared...



I think you are confusing it with Energy, Energy = 1/2 mass x velocity2


----------



## FJAG (29 Nov 2013)

Energy = Mass X Speed of light squared (E=mc2);

Force = Mass X Acceleration (F=ma)

 :cheers:


----------



## Journeyman (29 Nov 2013)

For those actually debating this.......remember how awesome it was getting laid while still in high school?





No, I didn't think so.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> For those actually debating this.......remember how awesome it was getting laid while still in high school?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



However, to be fair......you probably actually graduated high school     :-[


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Nov 2013)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Energy = Mass X Speed of light squared (E=mc2);
> 
> Force = Mass X Acceleration (F=ma)
> 
> :cheers:


I was thinking Kinetic Energy!  





:facepalm:


----------



## FJAG (29 Nov 2013)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I was thinking Kinetic Energy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good one. I think we've  :highjack: Time to let go.

 :cheers:


----------



## CougarKing (29 Nov 2013)

;D


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/HG_wfMK7dko?rel=0

A great prank to pull on someone.....Bueller?


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2013)

For anyone .... who has "friends" ..... who've tried this.


----------



## TKelite (1 Dec 2013)

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/e3/b6/93/e3b6938d96ecc949a433cfa4c84c89c5.jpg


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Dec 2013)

The visuals made me chuckle. (I sure hope it wasn't the student's English teacher who filled out the slip though  )


----------



## Rifleman62 (9 Dec 2013)

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=44537

Guard/Sentries etc mishaps.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Dec 2013)

I had boys from my training marriage; but if I had a daughter, I'd like to think this would be her   :nod:


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (11 Dec 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I had boys from my training marriage; but if I had a daughter, I'd like to think this would be her   :nod:


That is awesome!


----------



## nn1988 (15 Dec 2013)

A fabric softener ad in India

Notice the insignas on the character's chest and arm are not the swastika - ancient Hindu symbol.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2013)

ERR said:
			
		

> A fabric softener ad in India
> 
> Notice the insignas on the character's chest and arm are not the swastika - ancient Hindu symbol.



I wonder if he is lowered totally into fabric softener if his hair all falls out, his mustache turns white and he becomes bespectacled .


----------



## Journeyman (16 Dec 2013)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> A fighting knife sponsored by CSOR?


There's another one, just released, sponsored by NDHQ    Very hardcore, but not as pricey.   :nod:



I mock NDHQ because after three years posted there, my therapist insists I let my feelings out.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (21 Dec 2013)

.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Dec 2013)




----------



## BeyondTheNow (23 Dec 2013)

So accurate


----------



## cupper (23 Dec 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



He's using the 'merican spelling.


----------



## a_majoor (6 Jan 2014)

The current temperature here just plunged into the -20's, which made this stand out for me:

http://distractify.com/culture/arts/frozen-bubbles-in-wintertime/


----------



## cupper (8 Jan 2014)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The current temperature here just plunged into the -20's, which made this stand out for me:
> 
> http://distractify.com/culture/arts/frozen-bubbles-in-wintertime/



Tres Cool!

(pardon the unfortunate unintended pun)


----------



## SARgirl (5 Feb 2014)

"Marines’ ‘Greased Lightning’ Parody"
"Swedish Marines doing "Greased Lightning" while stationed in Afghanistan."
http://thestir.cafemom.com/in_the_news/167401/marines_greased_lightning_parody_video

YouTube link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvoTnPpvxz8#t=91

Enjoy!


----------



## Journeyman (5 Feb 2014)

Very bad advertising timing from iTunes.    ;D


----------



## observor 69 (14 Feb 2014)

Something to brighten your winter day

Air New Zealand demo 'Safety in Paradise'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQDip9V49U0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cupper (14 Feb 2014)

Now if that was the flight safety briefing I got on Wednesday, I would have paid more attention. United Airlines needs to rework their in flight briefing.

And is it just me, or when the flight attendant says "for decades" doesn't it sound like she's saying "for d**kheads"?


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2014)

For all you romantics who didn't get enough yesterday.......   :hearts:


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Feb 2014)

Get a load of these experts.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Feb 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Get a load of these experts.



The guy in the back seems to have it about right.


----------



## observor 69 (17 Feb 2014)

Icelandic horses:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/212302569904282768/


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Feb 2014)

Olympic women's Feline Curling:

http://cdnapi.kaltura.com/index.php/extwidget/openGraph/wid/0_tkn4n80n


----------



## xena (18 Feb 2014)

My apologies if this has appeared before...


----------



## BeyondTheNow (21 Feb 2014)

Sound advice


----------



## Journeyman (21 Feb 2014)

Good advice.......and for motivation:







  GO CANADA....for the love of god, GO!!


----------



## Journeyman (22 Feb 2014)

~whew~    ;D


----------



## seguin (22 Feb 2014)

So true...


----------



## BeyondTheNow (23 Feb 2014)

;D


----------



## observor 69 (1 Mar 2014)

With ‘Drone to Home’ Service, Netflix Uses Satire 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/26/business/media/with-drone-to-home-service-netflix-uses-satire-against-amazon.html?src=rechp


----------



## BeyondTheNow (4 Mar 2014)

;D


----------



## CougarKing (4 Mar 2014)




----------



## NSDreamer (5 Mar 2014)

^ Best laugh I've had this week, thanks  ;D


----------



## CougarKing (5 Mar 2014)

;D

As if things weren't already confusing enough over there...



> New Yorker
> 
> March 5, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (5 Mar 2014)

.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2014)

After a long career in the CAF, you may find the following relevant:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/Xv1tMioGgXI?rel=0


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2014)

;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Mar 2014)

I bet his neighbours love it when he fires this up.

Snow Blower Powered by Chevy V8


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Mar 2014)

Excellent Kijiji Ad  ;D


----------



## cupper (11 Mar 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Excellent Kijiji Ad  ;D



Never met a ho-ish footstool.

Ain't love grand.

 :rofl:


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (12 Mar 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Excellent Kijiji Ad  ;D


That was truly epic!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 Mar 2014)

This is awesome! What a kid  :nod:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX0Iy93nqKs&sns=em


----------



## Journeyman (13 Mar 2014)

> This is awesome! What a kid  :nod:


Where are that kid's parents?   

Playing physical* sports?!  To develop those skills, he _clearly_ hasn't been playing enough Xbox, texting, or surfing Facebook!

   


* Physical-_ish_.  It is just a round-ball sport, after all.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2014)

PowerPoint: 







 :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Mar 2014)

A Gentleman's Duel

Excellent steampunk animation.   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (18 Mar 2014)

St Patrick's Day +1     :blotto:


----------



## CougarKing (20 Mar 2014)

*A Chinese version of North Korean leader Kim Jung Un... *  ;D






_ A self-employed man operating a barbecue grill looks like Kim Jung Un in Northeast China._


----------



## Green (20 Mar 2014)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Icelandic horses:
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/212302569904282768/



This is a tragedy!


----------



## SARgirl (20 Mar 2014)

Green said:
			
		

> This is a tragedy!


I agree. 

Poor things.  I hope they were all alright.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Mar 2014)

Green said:
			
		

> This is a tragedy!



While I wouldn't necessarily call it a tragedy (pretty sure they all got out okay), why anyone would post this as "funny" is beyond me....


----------



## dimsum (21 Mar 2014)

5 RSMs facing 1 troop.  If his pants weren't already brown, they sure are now.


----------



## cupper (23 Mar 2014)

Something every married man or boyfriend has had to deal with at some point in the relationship.

http://youtu.be/yYx2JXtptLE


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Apr 2014)

"And don't you be thinking it'll all be easy like that Crimean cakewalk, maggots!"


----------



## observor 69 (3 Apr 2014)

Published on Mar 31, 2014  

After making an unfortunate mistake, Harvey the Hound orchestrates a massive make-good plan. #Redemption

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xue2wO7_Fdw


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Apr 2014)

_Best News Bloopers and Fails 2014
_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzO3k1IKKtw&sns=em

Some of these had me in tears  :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Apr 2014)

http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/ID/2446573640/     ;D


----------



## cupper (5 Apr 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/ID/2446573640/     ;D



 :facepalm:

Makes you wonder what his assistant wrote in his note. 

Noticed he did a better job tearing it up than any shreader would have done.

We're doomed.


----------



## cupper (7 Apr 2014)

Best April Fools Prank I've seen in a while.

Background, Professor tells students that if a cell phone goes off during class, they must answer it on speaker phone.

What could happen? ;D

http://youtu.be/R9rymEWJX38


----------



## WPJ (8 Apr 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> Something every married man or boyfriend has had to deal with at some point in the relationship.
> 
> http://youtu.be/yYx2JXtptLE



I remember that being on TV I could never stop laughing and thinking hell I need to keep a bag in my back pocket....


----------



## BorisK (21 Apr 2014)

Dripping with irony :
http://cheezburger.com/60303105


----------



## observor 69 (27 Apr 2014)

Excellent Commercial - Not for Astronauts!‏ 


https://www.youtube.com/embed/9WoM2bHfr48#t=0


----------



## observor 69 (1 May 2014)

If your floatplane lacks water:

http://www.skilledpilots.com/video-if-your-float-seaplane-lacks-water-than-have-it-launch-from-a-truck-trailer-on-the-centerline/#sthash.BuguC1mY.dpbs


----------



## cupper (1 May 2014)

The comments section is a hilarious read:

http://www.amazon.com/PLAYMOBIL®-36138-Playmobil-Security-Check/dp/B0002CYTL2/ref=cm_rdp_product?tag=btram-20


----------



## CougarKing (4 May 2014)

Chesty Puller must be rolling in his grave after seeing what his successor Marines are doing here at this video.

 :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (4 May 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Chesty Puller must be rolling in his grave after seeing what his successor Marines are doing here at this video.
> 
> :facepalm:



This is what repealing Don't Ask Don't Tell does for you.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 May 2014)

Sad, true and hilarious.....

http://www.winnipegsun.com/2014/05/03/headingley-prisoners-treatedto-easter-egg-hunt-sun-learns


----------



## observor 69 (18 May 2014)

Did you get your 50th Anniversary cake donut ?

Tim Horton's Official 50th Anniversary TV Commercial 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypirx2Zfg4M


----------



## ham_sandwich27 (24 May 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpcvGfoydik


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2014)

Let me guess.....you made that....   :

Mods, suggest a move to the "funny videos" thread in Radio Chatter.


----------



## ham_sandwich27 (24 May 2014)

It may be funny, but it's also a criticism of Canadian army equipment.


----------



## Tibbson (24 May 2014)

Just proves that funny is a matter of opinion.


----------



## CombatDoc (24 May 2014)

Well, that was 57 seconds of my life wasted, plus the time spent responding to this completely juvenile video.  I suggest not wasting 0:57 of your time!


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 May 2014)

Batman can't get sex off his mind


----------



## SoldierInAYear (28 May 2014)

"Kung Fu Hustle, RCN style"


----------



## observor 69 (29 May 2014)

Charlie Brooker's How to Report the News - Newswipe - BBC Four

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHun58mz3vI&app=desktop


----------



## Journeyman (30 May 2014)

Yes, I laughed  :nod:


----------



## CougarKing (7 Jun 2014)

You know you're a geek if you recognize where this quote _really_ comes from:

Youtube link

 ;D


----------



## Pryce (8 Jun 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> The comments section is a hilarious read:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PLAYMOBIL®-36138-Playmobil-Security-Check/dp/B0002CYTL2/ref=cm_rdp_product?tag=btram-20



Haha

"My family was planning a vacation to Europe, so I purchased this item to teach my twins about what to expect at the airport and hopefully, alleviate some of their anxiety. We also downloaded the actual TSA security checklist from the American Airlines website and then proceeded with our demonstration. Well, first we had to round up a Barbie and a few Bratz dolls to play the other family members, so that cost us a few extra bucks at the Dollar General and it is aggravating that the manufacturer did not make this product "family-friendly." Of course, since the playmobil Dad could not remove his shoes or other clothing items, unlike the Barbie, the playmobil security agent became suspicious and after waving her wand wildy a few dozen times, called her supervisor to wisk the Dad into a special body-cavity search room, (which incidentally led to quite an embarasing and interesting discussion with my twin daughters about personal hygiene and a slight adjustment to the rules we had them memorize about touching by strangers). But worst of all, since the suitcase did not actually open, the baggage inspector made a call to the FBI and ATF bomb squads which then segregated the family's suitcase (which btw was the only suitcase they provided for our educational family experience) and according to the advanced TSA regulations, had to blow it up, (since they could not otherwise mutilate the luggage, break off the locks and put one of those nice little advisory stickers on it), which we had to simulate out in the backyard with a few M-80s and other fireworks. The girls started crying. They became so hysterical by the whole experience that we could not even get them in the car when the time came to actually take our trip, and so we had to cancel the whole thing at the last minute, losing over $7,000 in airfare and hotel charges that we could not recoup do to the last minute cancellations. We've now spent an additional $3,000 to pay for the girls therapy and medication over the past year since this incident occurred, and the psychologists have told us that this will affect them for life, so much for their college fund and our retirement. Then, to top it all off, when we tried to use to playmobil phone to call the company to ask for reimbursement, as you might expect, of course the damn thing didn't even work; neither did our efforts to e-mail them using the computer screen on the baggage checkpoint; and our real-life efforts to contact them to obtain re-imbursement have also likewise been ignored. Worse yet, we had the product tested and found out that it was positive for both lead paint and toxic chemicals, having been manufactured in China by workers holding formerly American jobs, so now we all have cancer and have been given only another year or so to live. My advice - educating your kids about airport security with this toy may actually be more harmful to them than just packing them in the damn luggage with some bottled water & hoping they survive. "


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Jul 2014)

Nap Time

A guy walks into a bar-magic apples   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (24 Aug 2014)

Got to love German engineering:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q51hVC0Lgwg


----------



## Rifleman62 (31 Aug 2014)

New (Feb 14) Italian Minister for Relations with Parliament (Minister for the Interior) Maria Elena Boschi.


----------



## cupper (31 Aug 2014)

She must have a plumber somewhere in her family tree.


----------



## cupper (31 Aug 2014)

Some of the comments you get on Amazon are prieceless, like this one for a $40,000 TV.

*Samsung UN85S9 85-Inch 4K Ultra HD 120Hz 3D Smart LED TV*

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN85S9-85-Inch-Ultra-120Hz/dp/B00CMEN95U/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?tag=epicp-20



> Most Helpful Customer Reviews
> 
> 23,981 of 24,427 people found the following review helpful
> 
> ...


----------



## Halifax Tar (1 Sep 2014)

Sh1t Reservists Say

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=jYHfvMI-ylc&app=desktop

If you are a reservist with no sense of ha ha watch at your own risk.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Sep 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> Some of the comments you get on Amazon are prieceless, like this one for a $40,000 TV.
> 
> *Samsung UN85S9 85-Inch 4K Ultra HD 120Hz 3D Smart LED TV*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN85S9-85-Inch-Ultra-120Hz/dp/B00CMEN95U/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?tag=epicp-20



Click on the reviewer's name and you'll get his other gems.  The guy's a comic genius.   ;D


----------



## ohhenry5150 (10 Oct 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3_vaOY2xxA 
(0:18 long)

All I have to say is.... "I'M THE JUGGERNAUT, *****!"

P.S avoid reading the YouTube comments, they're rage-inducing.


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Oct 2014)

After 24 years of searching, I have finally found it!!


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2014)

Hypothetical.....sure....   :


----------



## cupper (21 Oct 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Hypothetical.....sure....   :



The fact that she has to ask this "hypothetical" question leads me to think that the ex may have better judgement. :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> The fact that she has to ask this "hypothetical" question leads me to think that the ex may have better judgement. :facepalm:



I was thinking she should look on the bright side and be glad he's her ex.


----------



## CougarKing (27 Oct 2014)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Air New Zealand demo 'Safety in Paradise'



Here's a better version featuring Orcs and Elves

*Air New Zealand air safety video*


----------



## cryco (27 Oct 2014)

that was insane! I can't believe they did that for an airline. I'm stunned.


----------



## Marchog (27 Oct 2014)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Sh1t Reservists Say
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=jYHfvMI-ylc&app=desktop
> 
> If you are a reservist with no sense of ha ha watch at your own risk.


This is the funniest sh!t I've seen in a while. Going to tell my PRES BMQ section mates to watch it.  ;D


----------



## a_majoor (10 Nov 2014)

Need to get around? Finding traffic too much for commuting by car or bus? Then you might want one of these...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy4KH88tLSY#t=84


----------



## BorisK (11 Nov 2014)

Please take a minute to watch this lol - the father's reaction is the best part.  

http://youtu.be/iRUSQm5ZskQ

(Edited to include video link, no webpage link)


----------



## cupper (11 Nov 2014)

BorisK said:
			
		

> Please take a minute to watch this lol - the father's reaction is the best part.
> 
> http://youtu.be/iRUSQm5ZskQ
> 
> (Edited to include video link, no webpage link)



 :facepalm:

This is why we have instructions on shampoo - For External Use Only.

And why we can't play with lawn darts anymore.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Nov 2014)

I remember that when the microwave ovens first came out in the 70's, they had to put a warning on them in the US: "Do not use to dry your pet", because an old lady who was used to drying her cat in her oven (with the door opened) tried to dry it in the microwave and it … well you figure it out. Old ladies can get PTSD too  .


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Nov 2014)

Turkey Mating Dance Fail  Action doesn't start until :25


----------



## cupper (18 Nov 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Turkey Mating Dance Fail  Action doesn't start until :25



And to think, Ben Franklin wanted the turkey as the national symbol over the eagle.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Nov 2014)

Ben was a practical minded scientist.  You'd have a easier time and better dinner trying Turkey over an Eagle...   :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Nov 2014)

British Road Rage Pt 1.
British Road Rage Pt 2   :rofl:

For those on Facebook, his page should you desire.  Arthur Vines


----------



## cryco (21 Nov 2014)

that was funny. Like how he swears with the US accent. Did a good job. He could sub for Jason Statham in his next movie.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Nov 2014)

ISIS hunting spray


----------



## rmc_wannabe (23 Nov 2014)

The Good Idea Fairy, as demonstrated by buffalo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ_7GtE529M


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 Nov 2014)

Entering Canada.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Nov 2014)

30 Funny Chinese Movie Title Translations


----------



## cryco (28 Nov 2014)

I will marry a prostitute to save money for Pretty woman. LOL 
I get the feeling they think very low of western morals the way they translate some titles.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Dec 2014)

;D


----------



## JacquelineHenriata (12 Dec 2014)

op:


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2014)

Not so much funny as strangely hypnotic and soothing ....


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Dec 2014)

SNL guest host Martin Freeman aka "Bilbo Baggins" does a mash up of The Hobbit and The Office.

The Office: Middle Earth


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jan 2015)

How do you say F**K!!!!!! in Norwegian.   ;D

Firefighters try to extinguish a car fire when suddenly...


----------



## Sythen (27 Jan 2015)

I'm sure this has been posted here before, but it made me laugh! Pentagon Wars: Bradley Fighting Vehicle.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2015)

Killer dolphins are funny....


----------



## Rifleman62 (11 Feb 2015)

Absolutely Sensational Air New Zealand Safety Video

Now this is one airline safety-video that is NOT boring. Enjoy. For those who watched the Hobbit, must have cost a fortune.

www.youtube.com/embed/qOw44VFNk8Y?feature=player_embedded"frameborder="0"allowfullscreen></iframe


----------



## CougarKing (11 Feb 2015)

Same video already posted here last year:



			
				Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Absolutely Sensational Air New Zealand Safety Video
> 
> Now this is one airline safety-video that is NOT boring. Enjoy. For those who watched the Hobbit, must have cost a fortune.
> 
> www.youtube.com/embed/qOw44VFNk8Y?feature=player_embedded"frameborder="0"allowfullscreen></iframe


----------



## Rifleman62 (11 Feb 2015)

Thanks, did you post it?

If you have seen it before don't watch it again.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Feb 2015)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Absolutely Sensational Air New Zealand Safety Video
> 
> Now this is one airline safety-video that is NOT boring. Enjoy. For those who watched the Hobbit, must have cost a fortune.
> 
> www.youtube.com/embed/qOw44VFNk8Y?feature=player_embedded"frameborder="0"allowfullscreen></iframe



Well, I hadn't seen it until just now.  Thanks.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Feb 2015)

50 Shades of Buscemi      ;D


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Feb 2015)

Current Israeli Political Commercial

Read first:

Amusing political video made by Bibi's party shows the left in Israel surrender to the Islamic State

The video shows actors playing Islamic State terrorists driving in a white pickup truck with Islamic State flags waving from its windows on a desert road, as Arabic rap music plays in the background.

They pull up next to another car and ask the (Israeli) driver how to get to Jerusalem and get the response, “turn left.”

As the terrorists drive away, the “Anyone but Bibi” slogan can be seen on the truck’s bumper with the words, “the Left will surrender to terrorism,” and bullet holes appear on the screen.

In the end of the clip the title shows "It is us or them. Only The Likud. Only Netanyau"

The video is called: It's us or them - Daesh version.

Left part Meretz already demanded to probe the Likud for incitment in this political campaign ad.


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=914_1424040400


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Feb 2015)

Video at story link below.   ;D



> Canadian Sniper is the Oscar film parody we've all been waiting for
> 
> Clint Eastwood's film about U.S. sniper Chris Kyle was up for best picture at the Oscars on Sunday
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2015)

Kids. Gotta love 'em.

http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7bip/navy-federal-credit-union-paint


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2015)

So, what DID (what looks like) the RSM say to the lovely Duchess of Cambridge to make her giggle so?  Caption contest, anyone?

(Photo source)


----------



## GUS021 (20 Mar 2015)

A little German sense of humor regarding today's solar eclipse in Northern Europe

From the Tageszeitung






Translation:
*The time has come:
The Islamization of the West*

PANIK Pegida (Patriotic Europeans Against Islamization of the West) was then right. It comes and can no more be stopped.
Today between 9:26 and 11:59.
Nazis, look closely - but without glasses.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Apr 2015)

Idiot tazes himself    :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (2 Apr 2015)

That was truly impressive. He was all up in his own ….  :rofl:


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Apr 2015)

Ladies and gents:

Please feel free to use!


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Apr 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> So, what DID (what looks like) the RSM say to the lovely Duchess of Cambridge to make her giggle so?  Caption contest, anyone?
> 
> (Photo source)



Ma'am you don't have to wear this bloody tree on your hat!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (6 Apr 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Idiot tazes himself    :facepalm:



Should have paid attention in science class when they talked about metals that make good conductors of electricity.


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Apr 2015)

Don't be with too much drink when you watch this.
*
YouTube video shows GoPro camera's terrifying 10,000-foot fall to earth*

Published April 06, 2015FoxNews.com

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU-KvtA20v8

It's probably one of the most terrifying, yet impressive, YouTube videos you'll watch again, and again, and again - footage from a GoPro camera hurtling down to earth in a 10,000-foot freefall. In the video, the camera is initially steadily focused on a group of skydivers before coming loose from the videographer and spinning down to the ground in a dizzying swirl.

The camera was picked up by a resident of Kristianstad, Sweden and posted online in the hopes of tracking down the camera's owner, reports Engadget. The device was eventually claimed by a parachutist from Skydive Skane, a skydiving club in the area, according to the report.


----------



## ironduke57 (11 Apr 2015)

Regards,
ironduke57
(Yes, I am still alive. :nod


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Apr 2015)

Call me a sissy, but I think I'll stick with the bottom one


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Apr 2015)

Germans:


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Apr 2015)

For the soccer fans


----------



## dimsum (17 Apr 2015)

Australian Army S70 Black Hawk landing in Russell (equivalent to NDHQ) in Canberra during a training mission   >


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4IYNGlnJV4

The narrator for this is hysterical...some videos of bad guys getting a taste of their own medicine.  The third video is quite funny just to listen to, much less watch ;D

MM


----------



## Mister Donut (22 Apr 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmfRMeU6pQ8

Everyone think of poor snow!


----------



## Jed (23 Apr 2015)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmfRMeU6pQ8
> 
> Everyone think of poor snow!



Sunny side up?


----------



## Mister Donut (23 Apr 2015)

Jed said:
			
		

> Sunny side up?



lol, these people...






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmfRMeU6pQ8

Awesome response:


----------



## a_majoor (25 Apr 2015)

Big training oops:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqxs7-8OUIc#t=26

and

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGCBqZ9okAo#t=20


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2015)

One HE warhead on a missile, one damaged Erector, one sensitive EOD job.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Apr 2015)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Big training oops:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqxs7-8OUIc#t=26



Lucky for them they weren't trying out a liquid fueled rocket like a V2.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Apr 2015)

Click on picture


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Apr 2015)

That was excellent.   ;D


----------



## GUS021 (26 Apr 2015)

This Beefeater was the guide when I visit the Tower of London. It was hilarious.


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 May 2015)

Hey, the pants you ordered are in.


----------



## CougarKing (14 May 2015)

And Red Bull's response to Kim Jong's reported execution of his defence chief for sleeping.


----------



## Kirkhill (27 May 2015)

This I needed..... RATO assist Seagull   ;D


----------



## dimsum (10 Jun 2015)

Spoiler alert!


----------



## cupper (16 Jun 2015)

:facepalm:


----------



## dimsum (19 Jun 2015)

Potential hot weather boots?   >

http://www.cbc.ca/news/cowboy-boot-sandal-founder-pitches-his-unique-footwear-1.3120647


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jun 2015)

Beware of gifts bearing Greeks - or candy ....


----------



## ironduke57 (2 Jul 2015)

German Selfie Stick:
http://imgur.com/bPZP9sW
 ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Jul 2015)

It's a series of photos and a video of a sarcastic vigil for a dead Racoon that lay on a Toronto street sidewalk for over 12 hours after city workers were taking too long to clear it off.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3155804/Dead-raccoon-gets-candlelit-vigil-complete-flowers-cards-cigarette-sidewalk-council-workers-forget-pick-12-hours.html


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Jul 2015)

Came across this.  Sure beats Wonderland.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPcPfodx1vk


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Jul 2015)

Man teaches Seagull to River Dance.   ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-6l-905zD0


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2015)

While not a picture per se, it sure paints a picture in MY head  ;D

_*"Kilted staff at Highland bar go on strike after being groped by excited females"*_

"Thanks fur leavin' the tip, lass!"


----------



## cupper (17 Jul 2015)

We finally have proof of the Federal agenda for invading Texas.


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Jul 2015)

http://www.cnet.com/news/self-publishing-a-book-25-things-you-need-to-know/

*Self-publishing a book: 25 things you need to know*


Title of a book you can self publish if you have the inclination.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2015)

The Royal Newfoundland Constabulary's latest hunt:  for summer.
(source)


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Jul 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The Royal Newfoundland Constabulary's latest hunt:  for summer.
> (source)



Coquitlam mounties had a rather good response to that: "We have the missing season and will exchange for rain."


----------



## dimsum (25 Jul 2015)

No "spec pay" in my trade, but how I feel when the Navy/Army types break out the "Chair Force" jokes.  

Remember kids, nothing less than 5-stars.  4 if operationally necessary.  

 >


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (25 Jul 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> No "spec pay" in my trade, but how I feel when the Navy/Army types break out the "Chair Force" jokes.
> 
> Remember kids, nothing less than 5-stars.  4 if operationally necessary.
> 
> >









Pretty much should be a recruiting ad


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jul 2015)

Since we're goin' down that road, from south of the border  > ....


----------



## dimsum (25 Jul 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Since we're goin' down that road, from south of the border  > ....



I'm not gonna say that one of the Adventure Training trips I was involved in was "surf, paddle and drink in Australia", but....oh wait I just did.   >


----------



## Retired AF Guy (28 Jul 2015)

Standoff!!


----------



## cupper (28 Jul 2015)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Standoff!!



Reminds me of the images of the US Marines wading ashore in Somalia under the glare of lights from the international press.

"for your own safety, we advise you not to be at this specific location at this particular date and time."


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2015)

Lovin' the Tundra strip ....


----------



## a_majoor (29 Aug 2015)

How not to dispose of unwanted ammunition:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py3-BzXzqvo


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Sep 2015)

PSA


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Sep 2015)

Two choices if you are a Harper hater.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Sep 2015)

1965 Molson Canadian commercial

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (19 Sep 2015)

I think this is more deserving here than in the Election Thread:

The Baloney Meter


----------



## dimsum (19 Sep 2015)

I think we all need this drummer at our next party.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFFcuy_5k2Q


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Oct 2015)

If my dogs were a pair of middle-aged men

 ;D


----------



## cupper (7 Oct 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> If my dogs were a pair of middle-aged men
> 
> ;D



Wow. It's like The Oatmeal is spying on me. :nod:


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2015)

What happens when you put a British News anchor out in the cold and wet?

Well.  You get the F'ing News.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Oct 2015)

Absolutely F'ing brilliant.  Wish the news was like that all the time.


----------



## dimsum (8 Nov 2015)

I'm sure we can all relate.


----------



## a_majoor (12 Nov 2015)

Although I'm sure the "activist" thought she was being serious, this is just too surreal to place anywhere else:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmji36q8E4o

http://dailycaller.com/2015/11/12/student-activist-demands-free-college-has-literally-no-idea-how-to-pay-for-it-video/



> Student Activist Demands Free College, Has Literally No Idea How To Pay For It [VIDEO]
> CHRISTIAN DATOC
> Reporter
> 3:34 PM 11/12/2015
> ...


----------



## dimsum (12 Nov 2015)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Although I'm sure the "activist" thought she was being serious, this is just too surreal to place anywhere else:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmji36q8E4o
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/11/12/student-activist-demands-free-college-has-literally-no-idea-how-to-pay-for-it-video/



I just agreed with a Fox News person.  Wow.


----------



## cupper (12 Nov 2015)

I don't know which is sadder, that she couldn't put together a coherent explanation on how it would be paid for, or that she caved on calling out Cavuto's BS on the the 1% tax rates. :facepalm:


----------



## dimsum (17 Nov 2015)

Western Australia Police warning about motorised picnic tables being driven on the streets of a beach town.  You can't make this up.

https://www.facebook.com/WA.Police/posts/1106244176075700


----------



## a_majoor (18 Nov 2015)

Explaining some of the strange effects that digital photography makes possible:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/flight/a18207/why-digital-pictures-of-propellers-look-so-weird-explained-in-one-gif/



> *Why Digital Pictures of Propellers Look So Weird, Explained in One GIF*
> It's called the Progressive Scan Effect and here's why it happens.
> By Eric Limer
> Nov 16, 2015 @ 2:18 PM
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What happens when you put a British News anchor out in the cold and wet?
> 
> Well.  You get the F'ing News.


 :rofl: That's HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  More here.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Nov 2015)

He's now my favourite talking head.  Too bad he can't really do the news like he'd want to.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2015)

Don't be him  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (19 Nov 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Don't be him  ;D


Sadly, he's already here.....shouting "racist" and "xenophobe" at every opportunity.   :


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2015)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Sadly, he's already here.....shouting "racist" and "xenophobe" at every opportunity.   :


For now ....


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Nov 2015)

They're so much better on ignore.  Very peaceful that way.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> They're so much better on ignore.  Very peaceful that way.



By doing so, you miss out on the hilarity of their posts.   [


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Nov 2015)

We can set someone on ignore so we don't see their posts??


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Nov 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> We can set someone on ignore so we don't see their posts??



Go to your profile, choose buddies/ignore list, edit ignore list, enter the username in Member, hit save.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Nov 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> By doing so, you miss out on the hilarity of their posts.   [



If it's that good, someone will quote them anyway.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Nov 2015)

This is one of the funniest things I've seen in a while!!   :rofl:

22 minutes: Sunny Ways


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Nov 2015)

I laughed harder at this.  Goodbye Steve


----------



## Loachman (29 Nov 2015)

http://www.steynonline.com/7322/premature-explodiation


----------



## medicineman (29 Nov 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I laughed harder at this.  Goodbye Steve



Almost lost a mouth full of coffee with the "He's talking and his lips aren't even moving" comment.

MM


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Dec 2015)

_"Someday son, Canadians won't own this land any longer...."_


----------



## dimsum (1 Dec 2015)

If Chewbacca was voiced by Peter Griffin:

https://www.instagram.com/p/-wObpawpe5/?taken-by=moviepilot


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Dec 2015)

May not be new, but it's new to me ....


----------



## Danjanou (4 Dec 2015)

Some at work don't seem to find this funny. I do  8)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz0o9clVQu8


----------



## Jed (4 Dec 2015)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Some at work don't seem to find this funny. I do  8)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz0o9clVQu8




Ha Ha, gooder. [


----------



## mariomike (4 Dec 2015)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Some at work don't seem to find this funny. I do  8)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz0o9clVQu8



I do too.  

It is one of the challenges facing the city department I used to work for, "The 'Baby Boom' generation is aging. As it does so, all of those 'boomers' become net consumers of health care, driving up demand for services. Simultaneously, all of those 'boomers' employed by the service in the early 1970s are reaching the end of their careers and retiring. Since subsequent generations are typically much smaller, the service is experiencing difficulty in recruiting suitably trained replacement staff, just as demand for services is increasing."


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Dec 2015)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Some at work don't seem to find this funny. I do  8)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz0o9clVQu8



So funny and not really far off the mark.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Dec 2015)

Jihadi ranting about Russian airstrikes

Every time I watch this, I laugh, even though the subs are fake.


----------



## mariomike (19 Dec 2015)

Doubt if most Firefighters will find it funny, but as a retired Paramedic, I thought it was.  
https://twitter.com/TeamAusEms/status/678030708653162496

The message says, 
"An Error Has Occurred! 
Cannot access attachments upload path!"

So, I attached a link to the pic instead.


----------



## Loachman (19 Dec 2015)

Earthquake-proof beds: http://www.theweathernetwork.com/videos/Gallery/new-earthquake-proof-bed-may-actually-be-a-terrible-idea/sharevideo/4667097550001


----------



## a_majoor (25 Dec 2015)

Some of us have last minute guests coming to dinner, so need to cook the turkey and fixings much faster. This guy has two possible solutions:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZM1fQitsx8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ywTcBSXAiQ&feature=iv&src_vid=JZM1fQitsx8&annotation_id=annotation_3665663813

and

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxpHJipB67g

Enjoy!


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jan 2016)

:nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2016)

xkcd continues to rule!


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Jan 2016)

For all you plane buffs
Military Planes
C-17 on final approach.

For all you military plane lovers out there, here's an amazing shot of a C-17 on final approach.

I only send this to guys who appreciate military aircraft.

http://www.c141heaven.info/dotcom/globemaster.php


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Jan 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> For all you plane buffs
> Military Planes
> C-17 on final approach.
> 
> ...


Mods: Please report this man.  He said that there would be a C-17 in that photo.  He lied; there was none!  [


----------



## a_majoor (16 Jan 2016)

Cat takes his own selfies:

http://www.wdish.com/entertainent/cat-selfies

I especially like how he poses his friends in the background (unless all these dogs are photobombing him!)


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Feb 2016)

Enjoy!




Also attached if you want to download & share.


----------



## cupper (19 Feb 2016)

If the army had wanted you to have morale, they would have issued it to you.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Feb 2016)

Anyone taking note of what our Edumacation System is producing?







You now have an option to get a colonoscopy while you wait for a new glasses prescription?


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Feb 2016)

That's only so folks can see some of the sh!t they're saying.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2016)

The Queen endorses Canada Party to govern the United States


----------



## CougarKing (24 Feb 2016)

The Simpsons mock the US presidential candidates in the "Debateful 8" : 

Youtube video: The Debateful 8" (The Simpsons)

Variety.com



> *Watch: ‘The Simpsons’ Mocks 2016 Presidential Candidates in ‘The Debateful Eight’*
> 
> February 21, 2016 | 09:58AM PT
> Alex Stedman
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Feb 2016)

The Jews are coming - Eichmann's execution

"The Jews are coming" is a comedy sketch show that examines the history of the Jewish people from biblical times to the present, broadcast on Israel`s channel 1.

https://youtu.be/RXasnfAF3SE


----------



## opcougar (25 Feb 2016)

Answer to that...one man's meet and all that......"funny" is subjective



			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Some at work don't seem to find this funny. I do  8)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz0o9clVQu8


----------



## George Wallace (1 Mar 2016)

In the end, it all boils down to this:


----------



## cupper (1 Mar 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In the end, it all boils down to this:



I have to agree. Come November 9th, the sun will still come up. The birds will still be chirping. Life will still go on.  :chill:


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Mar 2016)

Someone gave the Boston Dynamics Robot a voice, and it's hilarious.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jzaXddfUUg


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Someone gave the Boston Dynamics Robot a voice, and it's hilarious.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jzaXddfUUg



:rofl:

Is it any wonder that the machines rise up and take over sometime in the future?

Kevin's gonna need to start sleeping with one eye open.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Mar 2016)

Sausage Party - Official Red Band Trailer

Sausage Party, the first R-rated CG animated movie, is about one sausage leading a group of supermarket products on a quest to discover the truth about their existence and what really happens when they become chosen to leave the grocery store. The film features the vocal talents of a who’s who of today’s comedy stars – Seth Rogen, Kristen Wiig, Jonah Hill, Bill Hader, Michael Cera, James Franco, Danny McBride, Craig Robinson, Paul Rudd, Nick Kroll, David Krumholtz, Edward Norton, and Salma Hayek.

https://youtu.be/c7fP9q_LyDc


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2016)

Oopsie ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Mar 2016)

Not particularly funny, but interesting.

NEXT TIME YOU THINK YOU ARE HAVING A BAD DAY REFLECT ON THIS.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/0cqQzcChFG0


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Mar 2016)

Sunny Ways

https://www.facebook.com/22Minutes/videos/vb.29313088338/10153482151798339/?type=2&theater


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Mar 2016)

I'd laugh more if it wasn't closer to reality than I fear it is.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Not particularly funny, but interesting.
> 
> NEXT TIME YOU THINK YOU ARE HAVING A BAD DAY REFLECT ON THIS.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/0cqQzcChFG0


Holy crap!  Thanks for sharing - here's a link to the book he wrote (Amazon.com) in case you're interested ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 Mar 2016)

Yes, I saw that he wrote a book, but did not link it. Will attempt to get it from US library.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Mar 2016)

The video of this poor unhappy bastard being given a lap dance by his wife has been all over the internet the past few days.  I do feel for both of them.  She will no doubt be hurt by his reaction and the posting of this video to the ether.  He on the other hand already seems to be in one private hell or another, and I am sure that his wife will increase said unhappiness after this.  Poor bastard.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfL9ovYOJFA


----------



## dimsum (1 Apr 2016)

Taylor Swift falling off a treadmill as part of an Apple Music commercial.  I giggled like a schoolgirl every time I saw it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=fK_zwl-lnmc


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2016)

Remember Apple refused to unlock terrorist iPhone.  This may be how the FBI did it:


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Apr 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Remember Apple refused to unlock terrorist iPhone.  This may be how the FBI did it:


It took a whole hour?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Apr 2016)

An old Tanker sat down at the Starbucks, wearing his old tankers jacket and ordered a cup of coffee.
As he sat sipping his coffee, a young woman sat down next to him. She turned to the tanker and asked,
Are you a real tanker?
He replied, 'Well, I've spent my whole life on tanks, first M48 tanks , then the M60 series, the Abrams during desert storm also Afghanistan and in Iraq I've taught hundreds of people to shoot move and communicate, seek and destroy the enemy and given rides to hundreds of infantrymen, so I guess I am a tanker, and you, what are you?
She said, 'I'm a lesbian. I spend my whole day thinking about naked women. As soon as I get up in the morning, I think about naked women. When I shower, I think about naked women. When I watch TV, I think about naked women. It seems everything makes me think of naked women.'
The two sat sipping in silence.
A little while later, a young man sat down on the other side of the old tanker and asked:
"Are you a real tanker?"
He replied, 'I always thought I was, but I just found out I'm a lesbian



 to all the lesbians among us.   [


----------



## mariomike (19 Apr 2016)

It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt...  

Video: Rival construction companies get into bulldozer street fight in China
A brawl between two rival construction companies broke out in the middle of a street in China with at least six bulldozers ramming into each other repeatedly.
http://www.680news.com/2016/04/19/video-rival-construction-companies-get-into-bulldozer-street-fight-in-china/


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Apr 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt...
> 
> Video: Rival construction companies get into bulldozer street fight in China
> A brawl between two rival construction companies broke out in the middle of a street in China with at least six bulldozers ramming into each other repeatedly.
> http://www.680news.com/2016/04/19/video-rival-construction-companies-get-into-bulldozer-street-fight-in-china/



I saw that on the Chive last night, rock em sock em  ;D


----------



## a_majoor (19 Apr 2016)

Another one on the battling bulldozers: 

http://freebeacon.com/culture/bulldozers-battle-china/



> Bulldozers Battle in China
> BY: Stephen Gutowski
> April 18, 2016 3:54 pm
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (24 Apr 2016)

What will they think of next?

This ( apparently ) is no joke. But, I guess it can go here,

New mattress can detect if you’re being cheated on

A new mattress on the market can detect if you are being cheated on.

The Smarttress, created by the Spanish mattress company Durmet, wants its users to relax their body at night and their mind by day.

There is no need to dig through your partner’s phone or question what they are doing when they are alone, instead the mattress will send alerts to a mobile phone whenever someone is using the bed in a questionable way.

“If your partner isn’t faithful, at least your mattress is,” says the website.

When the mattress senses movements it will send alerts saying the bed is being used.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWP4n4BfAYo

The mattress can actually detect pressure points and tracks the intensity and impact per minute.


----------



## dimsum (27 Apr 2016)

Tee hee.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (29 Apr 2016)

This was sent to me today and had to share


----------



## mariomike (3 May 2016)

When a Firefighter deploys the outriggers on the FDNY Ladder truck ...the area must be clear of all NYPD Police cars.


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2016)

Slides are replacing station poles. Looks like a fun ride.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 May 2016)

Battle of the Burkas

Daily Mail story with some video from Saudi Arabia of two women in Burkas having a good go at each other in the median.  UFC knockdown drag out...   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (18 May 2016)

Finally, some workout motivation I can embrace    :cheers:

*ADDING DRINKING TO FITNESS QUOTES*


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 May 2016)

Maybe not to everyone's taste, but he had me laughing.

https://youtu.be/-Ow8Gut-4XY


----------



## George Wallace (25 May 2016)

A future candidate for the Darwin Awards:

https://www.facebook.com/adultjokes411/videos/1542328526074801/


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A future candidate for the Darwin Awards:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/adultjokes411/videos/1542328526074801/


Gee, I never saw THAT coming ...  :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (25 May 2016)

I'm not sure what made this funnier, his stupidity for doing it, or the pain he suffers as a result of it.  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 May 2016)

I can think of a few folks I'd love to throw on a cactus.     What a k-nob.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 May 2016)

From the sooooo, you got wasted files.  https://youtu.be/wdNEPcW3Uv0


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 May 2016)

puppy stampede  ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBGCKcfwOQA


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2016)




----------



## dapaterson (30 May 2016)

A little Shakespeare.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x481y9y


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Jun 2016)

Flaming drinks and idiots make for hilarious viewing.

https://youtu.be/YHf9egl-Nsc


----------



## mariomike (2 Jun 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Flaming drinks and idiots make for hilarious viewing.
> 
> https://youtu.be/YHf9egl-Nsc


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Jun 2016)

What was that 80's song, One night in bang cock


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jun 2016)

Some of you will get this; others may not:


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Some of you will get this;



I remember that from GMT BMQ.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jun 2016)

Call me a "Luddite", but this never worked for me:


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jun 2016)

Justin Bieber gets swallowed by the stage in Saskatoon.  So funny, I could watch it over and over.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/justin-bieber-takes-a-fall-in-saskatoon-1.3640026


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jun 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (20 Jun 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (20 Jun 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jun 2016)

I've been sharing this with folks who don't believe me when I say, "no, I really don't NEED an iPhone" ...


----------



## cupper (20 Jun 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I've been sharing this with folks who don't believe me when I say, "no, I really don't NEED an iPhone" ...



But you WANT one right?  [


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2016)

LOL!  The shots being taken at that New York reporter are hitting great heights.....Here a seven year old girl fires an AR-15....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc-hqiAlfQM

I have a feeling that the reporter in question still has no sense of shame for the claims he made in his article.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> But you WANT one right?  [


Actually, I have a simple, $22 cell phone meeting all my needs ...




... and confirming my membership in the Luddite Hall o' Fame.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2016)




----------



## Biohazardxj (21 Jun 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Justin Bieber gets swallowed by the stage in Saskatoon.  So funny, I could watch it over and over.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/justin-bieber-takes-a-fall-in-saskatoon-1.3640026



If only there had been a Sarlacc Pit there!


----------



## Lightguns (21 Jun 2016)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> If only there had been a Sarlacc Pit there!



Good spot for one of them alkaline body dissolvers......


----------



## cupper (21 Jun 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> LOL!  The shots being taken at that New York reporter are hitting great heights.....Here a seven year old girl fires an AR-15....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc-hqiAlfQM
> 
> I have a feeling that the reporter in question still has no sense of shame for the claims he made in his article.



Yep. Poor thing. It's obvious that dad is going to be paying for years of psychotherapy to deal with all that PTSD she developed.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jun 2016)

Another "you had to have been there to understand this" one:


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jun 2016)

Help build the wall:  Bricking it for Canada


For information:

http://videosift.com/video/Bricking-It-For-Canada


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2016)

One for all you GEEKS:


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jun 2016)




----------



## LightFighter (28 Jun 2016)

A guide to survive basic training

https://youtube.com/watch?v=XioAvMRYZMI


----------



## cupper (28 Jun 2016)

LightFighter said:
			
		

> A guide to survive basic training
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=XioAvMRYZMI



My life would have been a hell of a lot easier if I had only known these simple things. 

Damn, I wish someone had taken me aside and shared these nuggets of wisdom.

 :rofl:


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2016)

LightFighter said:
			
		

> A guide to survive basic training
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=XioAvMRYZMI


"You look like you could use a hug, Drill Sergeant" ...  :rofl:  He forgot to include the "have your mom call the First Sergeant if you're having a problem."


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Jul 2016)

Baby Bear Circus Act on a Golf Course

A baby bear started dancing and playing with the flagstick at the Mountainside Golf Course at the Fairmont Hot Springs Resort, BC, Canada. 

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/baybearcigolf2


----------



## cupper (6 Jul 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Baby Bear Circus Act on a Golf Course
> 
> A baby bear started dancing and playing with the flagstick at the Mountainside Golf Course at the Fairmont Hot Springs Resort, BC, Canada.
> 
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/baybearcigolf2



Saw that same act the other night at the local club. Not quite as talented though.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (12 Jul 2016)




----------



## George Wallace (16 Jul 2016)

Not really funny, unless you look at how PC our society has become and how out of touch with reality many in the downtown cores of our large cities are:


----------



## ueo (16 Jul 2016)

Specifically the 416/905 area.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jul 2016)

ueo said:
			
		

> Specifically the 416/905 area.



And you know, even with that posted on the internet, they will still not clue in.   [


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Jul 2016)

Seriously though, it did cross my mind that renting a truck of this size might just be a wee bit more difficult now for certain demographics in France after this.  Or at least rental companies might have to alert authorities that so and so has just rented a large truck.


----------



## ueo (17 Jul 2016)

I don't think so. Rental companies want $$$. Ryder did nothing after the McVeigh bombing several years ago beyond changing truck colour from yellow to white. I may be mistaken here but...


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jul 2016)

ueo said:
			
		

> I don't think so. Rental companies want $$$. Ryder did nothing after the McVeigh bombing several years ago beyond changing truck colour from yellow to white. I may be mistaken here but...



I was thinking more of what might be imposed upon them by the French authorities more than self imposed screening.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Seriously though, it did cross my mind that renting a truck of this size might just be a wee bit more difficult now for certain demographics in France after this.  Or at least rental companies might have to alert authorities that so and so has just rented a large truck.





			
				jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I was thinking more of what might be imposed upon them by the French authorities more than self imposed screening.


And as attack vehicles get smaller and smaller to avoid this (if this specific attack was, indeed, a organized effort), do you think the French authorities will eventually need a profile on anyone "suspicious" renting a Smart car?  They haven't done this for the purchase of motorbikes after French soldiers were shot in a drive-by, so I can't see this happening anytime soon.


----------



## cupper (18 Jul 2016)

Overlooking the obvious solution, give everyone an assault truck. If there are more assault trucks on the streets, maybe the terrorists will think twice before doing something. It takes a good driver with a truck to stop a bad guy with a truck.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jul 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And as attack vehicles get smaller and smaller to avoid this (if this specific attack was, indeed, a organized effort), do you think the French authorities will eventually need a profile on anyone "suspicious" renting a Smart car?  They haven't done this for the purchase of motorbikes after French soldiers were shot in a drive-by, so I can't see this happening anytime soon.



Good points.  Just playing Devil's Advocate on what the French response might be down the road.  Mind you, how many folks can you take out running them over with a Smart car?


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Good points.  Just playing Devil's Advocate on what the French response might be down the road.  Mind you, how many folks can you take out running them over with a Smart car?


Ahhh, but when one asks that question about cheeseburgers (how many people can you kill with one cheeseburger, other than someone choking on it?) when confronted with the "more cheeseburgers kill people from obesity than guns do," one gets looked at strangely and told "not the same thing at ALL" ...  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jul 2016)




----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 Jul 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Ahhh, but when one asks that question about cheeseburgers (how many people can you kill with one cheeseburger, other than someone choking on it?) when confronted with the "more cheeseburgers kill people from obesity than guns do," one gets looked at strangely and told "not the same thing at ALL" ...  ;D



So how many people die from obesity from guns then?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2016)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> So how many people die from obesity from guns then?



The slow movers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2016)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> So how many people die from obesity from guns then?


Caught me there ...


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> The slow movers.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jul 2016)




----------



## mariomike (6 Aug 2016)

Family Guy TV show.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Aug 2016)

When Bill and Hillary first got married Bill said, “I put a box under the bed. You must promise never to look in it.” In all their 30 years of marriage, Hillary never looked. On the afternoon of their 30th anniversary, curiosity got the best of her and she lifted the lid and peeked inside. In it were 3 empty beer cans and $81,874.25 in cash.

She closed the box and put it back under the bed. Now that she knew what was in the box, she was doubly curious as to why there was such a box and with those contents. That evening, they were out for a special anniversary dinner. After dinner, Hillary could no longer contain her curiosity and she confessed, saying, “I’m so sorry, Bill. For all these years, I kept my promise and never looked into the box under our bed. However, today the temptation was too much and I gave in. But now I need to know, why do you keep the 3 beer cans in the box?”

Bill thought for a while and said, “I guess after all these years you deserve to know the truth. Whenever I was unfaithful to you, I put an empty beer can in the box under the bed to remind myself not to do it again.”

Hillary was shocked, but said, “Hmmm, Jennifer, Paula and Monica. I’m disappointed and saddened by your behavior; however, I guess it does happen and I guess 3 times is not that bad.”

Bill thanked her for being so understanding. They hugged and made their peace. A little while later Hillary asked Bill, “So why do you have all that money in the box?”

He answered, “Well, whenever the box filled up with empty cans, I took them to the recycling center.”


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Aug 2016)

Someone finally translated that fucking flag.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Aug 2016)

And if you're having trouble setting priorities, some sage advice via Dilbert ...


----------



## mariomike (23 Aug 2016)

DIY is cheaper... ( Don't forget to strap 'em in!   )

I read that the City of Philadelphia charges, "basic life support, $950; advanced life support, $1,050; mileage, $10 per mile; oxygen, $40; EKG, $80; diabetic (treatment, not transport), $50."

Philadelphia is not alone in charging for this service. Other big cities in the U.S. do it. 

Make sure you have travel insurance, and know what it does, and does not, cover.


----------



## Lightguns (23 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> DIY is cheaper... ( Don't forget to strap 'em in!   )
> 
> I read that the City of Philadelphia charges, "basic life support, $950; advanced life support, $1,050; mileage, $10 per mile; oxygen, $40; EKG, $80; diabetic (treatment, not transport), $50."
> 
> ...



That's really third worldish, I avoid criticism of the USA as it is democracy but that seems so very uncharacteristic.


----------



## mariomike (23 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> That's really third worldish, I avoid criticism of the USA as it is democracy but that seems so very uncharacteristic.



Don't feel bad, ambulance service can get pretty expensive in Canada too.  

Winnipeg is $834.00. And $333.00 if you refuse to go! Even if a third-party ( which is often the case ) called 9-1-1.
http://www.winnipeg.ca/fps/billing/Ambulance%20Service%20Rates.pdf
Q: Is the patient responsible for payment of the ambulance bill if another person called the ambulance?

A: The person who receives the treatment and / or transport is the person who is responsible for payment of the ambulance bill. 

Even if you don't go! "Treatment", aka Patient Contact, could little more than a Hello and Good-bye. 

But, in the U.S. it's more expensive. Much more,

eg: Gloucester, Mass. 
Basic life support: $1,513.84
Advanced life support: $1,797.44
Advanced life support, Level 2: $2,601.58
Mileage rate (applies to all): $46.08/mile
Supplies (oxygen, IV fluid etc.): $425
Extra EMT aboard: $600
http://www.ems1.com/ems-management/articles/115927048-Mass-city-owed-375K-in-fees-for-ambulance-services/

That's for Land Ambulance. Heaven help you if they send an Air Ambulance. Even if it cancels. 
Sky-Rage: Bills, Debt, Lawsuits Follow Helicopter Medevac Trips
http://abcnews.go.com/US/sky-rage-bills-debt-lawsuits-follow-helicopter-medevac/story?id=37669153

In Ontario, ambulance - Land or Air - is $45. max. for transport.    And, you can send that to your insurance company. 

There is no charge for hospital to hospital Land or Air transfer.  

No transport = no charge. ie: Treat and Release at scene or 9-1-1 courtesy calls, "I've fallen, and I can't get up!"   

My retirement package includes Travel Insurance. But, even so, when outside Ontario...


----------



## cupper (24 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> That's really third worldish, I avoid criticism of the USA as it is democracy but that seems so very uncharacteristic.



That's what happens when they consider health care as a business, and the companies that supply the services and products are beholden to their stockholders rather than the customers they serve.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Sep 2016)

I think he is seriously questioning his life choices.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkT2yDOXfkA  Kinda feel sorry for the poor bastard.


----------



## mariomike (8 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jan 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2017)

Carbon Taxes......Cap and Trade.....


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jan 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jan 2017)




----------



## dimsum (15 Jan 2017)

Next year's weapons qualifications:

https://www.facebook.com/pressofworld/videos/614110382117874/?pnref=story


----------



## Loachman (15 Jan 2017)

Wherever that place is, it's off my list of desirable holiday destinations.


----------



## Loachman (15 Jan 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pje5ROe5Y_w


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2017)

Seems that a lot of those classes have been taught in this town.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2017)




----------



## Loachman (15 Jan 2017)

Not appropriate for posting in the other Gripen thread: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=be3_1474193283


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Not appropriate for posting in the other Gripen thread: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=be3_1474193283



Wow, that looked painfully expensive.  I've never seen one come apart mid-air like that before.  Lawn darted for sure, but never that.  It's not like he was throwing it around aggressively either.


----------



## Loachman (15 Jan 2017)

Construction did not appear to be particularly robust.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nyo5cJjC58

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMxzL7E3Z7s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NciePa8sY_U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDu1S-MMClw


----------



## BorisK (16 Jan 2017)

I don't necessarily condone this language and style, but I can't say it wasn't fun to watch :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6AXvkBnv4


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Feb 2017)

City Slickers in Westworld.  :rofl:
https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=BzJxOt71bng


----------



## Rifleman62 (9 Feb 2017)

For those who have almost everything gift ideas.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/231649662/his-and-hers-toilet-paper-holder-for

Do you ever find yourself looking for a place to put your drink while sitting on the toilet texting or browsing social media as you need both hands? Perfectly fits any standard wine glass or 12-16 oz beverage


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2017)




----------



## a_majoor (18 Feb 2017)

At last, light forces that can do the job:


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2017)

[Sorry.  Available on Facebook; not on youtube.]

Do you need a label?  Are you "Transfitathletic" ?

https://www.facebook.com/officialmoccasincreek/videos/1317702971643022/


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Mar 2017)

Can I use that on my FORCE test?   [


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Mar 2017)

Deadpool 2 teaser   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2017)

???







Definitely NOT a "focus on education".


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2017)

Questions?


----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2017)

REMEMBER WHAT WEEKEND THIS IS


----------



## George Wallace (11 Mar 2017)

Not quite beards, but are we also headed in this direction?


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Mar 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2017)

OK?   ???






Proper writing skills really counts.  In this case, proper spacing would definitely help.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Mar 2017)

I don't know George. I thought that was a clever sign because it makes you see "hidden" in there the message you want to see based on wether you believe or not.

If you are a believer, you read it as "God is now here"; but if you are a non-believe, you read it properly as "God is nowhere".  And if you are ambivalent, well ... you can see both sides ;D

I think this was done on purpose.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2017)

For those of you about to be recipients of the latest SNOWFALL WARNING:


----------



## Journeyman (14 Mar 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> For those of you about to be recipients of the latest SNOWFALL WARNING:


Bud Light?  I'd let them sit until spring.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Bud Light?  I'd let them sit until spring.



Choice of "prizes" is left to the "minelayer".    [


----------



## dimsum (16 Mar 2017)

USAF C-17 crew's parody of the Internet-famous BBC interview:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmTua1kz4tc


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Mar 2017)

Just HAD to share this one from a friend who took this picture while touristing in Bali earlier this month ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (23 Mar 2017)

Safety @ Air New Zealand 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0tkeGPG_8Q

http://www.independent.ie/videos/entertainment/watch-ronan-keating-stars-in-hilarious-new-air-new-zealand-video-35259568.html


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Mar 2017)

Sidebar...

This doesn't work so well if you're using a John Deere Ride-on snow-blower/tractor.

Just so you know...



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> For those of you about to be recipients of the latest SNOWFALL WARNING:


----------



## kkwd (23 Mar 2017)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Sidebar...
> 
> This doesn't work so well if you're using a John Deere Ride-on snow-blower/tractor.
> 
> Just so you know...



It doesn't matter in this case, it's light beer.


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Apr 2017)

Daughter sent me this.


----------



## Loachman (5 Apr 2017)

CEO Gives Job Applicants a 'Snowflake Test' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4xTzuLXTIU

Anti-Snowflake Song Trolling Liberals Goes Viral https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXnl14zHvo0

And the song itself: Friends in Safe Spaces. Chad Prather and Steve Mudflap McGrew aka Larry the Liberal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur07OFbHs9c

Chad Prather - The "Snowflake Cry" Song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn1eZO43w0M


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2017)

This will show your age.  You know who you are............. if you know what this is all about:


----------



## GAP (8 Apr 2017)

Yup, a pencil worked best   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (12 Apr 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2017)

Still on the United front:


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2017)

My condolences to the family.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2017)




----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Apr 2017)

dileas

tess


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Apr 2017)

Got these sent to me a while ago...figured I'd share.


----------



## Jumper CDN (17 Apr 2017)

At least sandbags are a bit softer to bang your head on.lol


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Apr 2017)

For those who know Lord Flashheart from Black Adder, this is his cousin...  damn I  wish our beer commercials were half as good as this.  
RIP Rik  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcwZfPuqLUI


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Apr 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> For those who know Lord Flashheart from Black Adder, this is his cousin...  damn I  wish our beer commercials were half as good as this.
> RIP Rik
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcwZfPuqLUI




 :rofl:

I love it, and stealing it!!!

dileas

tess


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Apr 2017)

More of Rik

Bombardier's guide # 1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-viRwfyZbs 

Bombardier's guide # 2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGufDxY7zt8

Bombardier's guide # 3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uvDA-luBYQ


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Apr 2017)

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Apr 2017)

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2017)

This in from Taiwan


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Apr 2017)

THREE BILLBOARDS OUTSIDE EBBING MISSOURI Red Band Trailer (2017) Woody Harrelson Crime Movie 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GWXZwW0Tko

Oh!  I so want to see this one.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2017)

This may show your age:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Apr 2017)

Although it made for some tired arms during prolonged weapons drill, you knew when you fired a round on the FN.  My first time firing the C7, I yelled STOPPAGE because I thought the round didn't fire.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Apr 2017)

This video absolutely cracks me up...no offense to our HRA/FAs out there!   ;D

If you ask the Orderly Room for anything....


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Apr 2017)

Unfounded science on how to make a meaningful change in the global carbon footprint from Funker530:






https://www.facebook.com/FUNKER530/photos/a.236681436383500.73525.195258057192505/1461661653885466/?type=3&theater


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Unfounded science on how to make a meaningful change in the global carbon footprint from Funker530:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on that, the Trudeau government should be purchasing a butt load of them...

Go MOAB!!!

MM


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2017)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Based on that, the Trudeau government should be purchasing a butt load of them...
> 
> Go MOAB!!!
> 
> MM



Oxygen Thieves don't buy MOABs.   [


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Apr 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Oxygen Thieves don't buy MOABs.   [



 :bravo:


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Oxygen Thieves don't buy MOABs.   [



I suppose...since it is an explosive oxygen thief in and of itself...wouldn't want competition.  And it's also a hot air delivery device, much like the PM et al...

MM


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2017)

On the DND front:


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2017)

I recall similar results taken on a survey on the ratio of occurrences of having sex to the occurrence of cervical cancer in Nuns.


----------



## mariomike (28 Apr 2017)

Donald Trump's First 100 Days In Office  THE SIMPSONS 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo3fT0xPeHs


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2017)




----------



## medicineman (1 May 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

>



I remember an old Sentinel cartoon that was similar...but it was painted onto a patrol car...

Still funny today  :nod:.

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 May 2017)

For the sailors in particular and others here how not to load a cargo ship there are bad drivers everywhere...


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 May 2017)

He looks kind of funny leaping about shooting arrows, but holy shit can this guy ever shoot.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEG-ly9tQGk#t=351.7685808


----------



## George Wallace (6 May 2017)




----------



## Journeyman (12 May 2017)

I mean, seriously.....Crocs?  Is he begging to be mocked?   :facepalm:



Yes kids, Crocs are a form of birth-control.   :nod:


----------



## GAP (12 May 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

>



FWIW.....I had posted this on my facebook acct also....I actually had one ditzy girl respond with...."for real?"

 :facepalm:


----------



## Loachman (15 May 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr1xpNechJE


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 May 2017)

A politician who has an honest opinion about himself or someone who needs a lesson in advertising?


----------



## George Wallace (28 May 2017)

During a trial in Mississippi, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness to the stand, a grandmotherly, elderly woman. He approached her and asked, “Mrs. Jones, do you know me?”

She responded, “Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I’ve known you since you were a boy, and frankly you’ve been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you’re a big shot, when you haven’t got the brains to realize you’ll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.”

The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, “Mrs. Jones, do you know the defense attorney?”
She again replied, “Why yes, I do. I’ve known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He’s lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can’t build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state… Not to mention, he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.”

The defense attorney nearly died on the spot.

Suddenly, the judge asked both counselors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said… “If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I’ll send you both to the electric chair.”


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2017)




----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2017)

Jollyjacktar asked me to post this, as he was having some technical difficulties,
https://imgur.com/r/funny/iiEXJwV


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jul 2017)

Interesting video from BBC:

http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-us-canada-40471305/canada-day-time-lapse-captures-largest-living-maple-leaf


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jul 2017)




----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jul 2017)

Hate capitalism, love it's by-products! (source)


----------



## medicineman (10 Jul 2017)

Advice for those flying United:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqH1R-4VQvo

MM


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Jul 2017)

*Snowflake's first day at work in the real world*

This is a  posting made by a new Harvard graduate that has just “started and ended” her first job.
Now don’t get me wrong, this may just be an attention grabbing video but in so many ways it does reflect the attitudes of some of our new college graduates that have had a drink of the Cool-aid offered in many Universities. Watch and enjoy, it is just a little over a minute..
 Snowflake's first day at work in the real world

 http://eheadlines.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/StraightOuttaHarvard.mp4


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Jul 2017)

I'm sure it's a parody... rather I hope it's a parody. Entertaining none the less.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jul 2017)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's a parody... rather I hope it's a parody. Entertaining none the less.


Unfortunately, I've listened to people seriously use that kind of thinking as a defence.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jul 2017)

If it's a parody, it's well done, as it looks genuine to me.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jul 2017)

"Buddy's 6 year old wrote him up her rendition of the mission of the Field Artillery."


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Jul 2017)




----------



## Rifleman62 (23 Jul 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgQFFa-8Zuk

The PM at the G20 Meeting.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2017)




----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jul 2017)

True ...


----------



## gryphonv (29 Jul 2017)

http://imgur.com/fWT79mG


----------



## dimsum (29 Jul 2017)

From Reddit:  Heritage Moment - Tim Hortons

http://i.imgur.com/B17sFKi.gifv

https://www.reddit.com/r/canada/comments/6qaw8p/rcanada_heritage_minutes_tim_hortons/


----------



## PPCLI Guy (30 Jul 2017)

gryphonv said:
			
		

> http://imgur.com/fWT79mG



Yup.  Truly disgusting.


----------



## 7thghoul (30 Jul 2017)

Official new theme song of all armoured units: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d3onSCvMUE


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2017)

7thghoul said:
			
		

> Official new theme song of all armoured units: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d3onSCvMUE



Sorry.....BLM would complain that that is "Cultural Appropriation"; and we can't have that now. 

Perhaps if they would not "Culturally Appropriate" the Queen's English and use Swahili, or some other African language, to lay the complaint, it would pass unnoticed.

 >


----------



## 7thghoul (30 Jul 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sorry.....BLM would complain that that is "Cultural Appropriation"; and we can't have that now.
> 
> Perhaps if they would not "Culturally Appropriate" the Queen's English and use Swahili, or some other African language, to lay the complaint, it would pass unnoticed.
> 
> >



George Wallace is officially the most savage individual on this website.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2017)




----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jul 2017)

7thghoul said:
			
		

> Official new theme song of all armoured units: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d3onSCvMUE



Video, not available


----------



## 7thghoul (30 Jul 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Video, not available



you broke it....  try googling "up in here jeeps".


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jul 2017)

;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2017)

Enjoy!


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2017)

And another option for POTUS46?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Aug 2017)

More from our selfie loving PM


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Aug 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> More from our selfie loving PM


Apparently kayaks, like budgets, don't balance themselves.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (6 Aug 2017)

Just leave this right here


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2017)

Which work quadrant are you in? (source)


----------



## medicineman (8 Aug 2017)

Right lower.

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Aug 2017)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> Just leave this right here



CNN eh  ;D


----------



## 7thghoul (11 Aug 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BAoYNV5O78

This is the fire and fury Trump was talking about


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 Aug 2017)

.... (HT to Darth Putin on Twitter)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2017)




----------



## FJAG (15 Aug 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

>



Maybe you should try harder. It's really quite easy.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2017)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Maybe you should try harder. It's really quite easy.



I posted a meme I thought was kinda funny. I made NO statement, save the smilie, because I thought it was funny. It's called Funny Pix & Video thread. Not attack a person because you can't separate fact from sarcastic intent

Why would you tell* ME* that* I* have to look harder?


----------



## RocketRichard (15 Aug 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

>


That's supposed to be funny?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJAG (15 Aug 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I posted a meme I thought was kinda funny. I made NO statement, save the smilie, because I thought it was funny. It's called Funny Pix & Video thread. Not attack a person because you can't separate fact from sarcastic intent
> 
> Why would you tell* ME* that* I* have to look harder?



The meme was in the first person "Neither could I". My response was in the second person - "Maybe you should try harder". I thought I was being appropriately funny to a somewhat lame meme. I'm actually pretty good at separating fact from sarcastic intent.  It's up to you if you want to take it personally.

 :cheers:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> That's supposed to be funny?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have nothing to do with your sense of humour, or lack thereof.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2017)

FJAG said:
			
		

> The meme was in the first person "Neither could I". My response was in the second person - "Maybe you should try harder". I thought I was being appropriately funny to a somewhat lame meme. I'm actually pretty good at separating fact from sarcastic intent.  It's up to you if you want to take it personally.
> 
> :cheers:



Tanks! for your explanation. I`ll stand down. Maybe, something like `Perhaps the person should look harder` would be better next time.


----------



## RocketRichard (15 Aug 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I have nothing to do with your sense of humour, or lack thereof.


I certainly give thanks for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Aug 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> I certainly give thanks for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Me too! I can`t even imagine all the work it is. Besides, part time wage is totally below the price of full time care for something you have so much trouble with. :rofl:


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2017)

Noooooooooo


----------



## Journeyman (23 Aug 2017)

What's in a name?


----------



## Loachman (23 Aug 2017)

Those poor Harleys. My condolences.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2017)

I want one!


----------



## Loachman (28 Aug 2017)

Unfortunately, I could not find anything online under "garden gnome claymore", but did find https://www.amazon.com/BigMouth-Inc-Angry-Little-Gnome/dp/B00BCQ4F8Y/ref=pd_sim_86_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=ESMCY2Y7H3FPS1AVW05K, with more at https://www.amazon.com/BigMouth-Inc-Great-Garden-Massacre/dp/B00JF8381G


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2017)

Philosophers' Duel ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (13 Sep 2017)

http://www.toilette-humor.com/halloween/telekenetic.shtml 

http://www.toilette-humor.com/funny_adult_videos/how_to_on_a_plane.shtml 

http://www.toilette-humor.com/funny_videos/new_manly_medication.shtml


----------



## George Wallace (17 Sep 2017)

Absolutely!


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2017)




----------



## ironduke57 (23 Oct 2017)




----------



## FJAG (23 Oct 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## George Wallace (25 Oct 2017)




----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2017)




----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Nov 2017)

Tomb of the unknown soldier rifle inspection.  Now with sound effects.   ;D
https://youtu.be/QNMqxiZVxmw


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Nov 2017)

NZ Police recruiting ad.  Brilliant.   ;D

 https://youtu.be/f9psILoYmCc


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Nov 2017)

Trump and Putin in couples therapy.

https://youtu.be/xCti9Ih5OSw


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Dec 2017)

Buster Keaton's best stunts.  No doubles ir CGI here.  Amazing.

https://youtu.be/frYIj2FGmMA


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2017)

Hey, it's as Christmas-y as I get.   :cheers:


----------



## FJAG (3 Dec 2017)

10 Updated Monopoly cards for Trump's America:

http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/fdabb4d9b2/10-updated-monopoly-cards-for-trump-s-america

 :cheers:


----------



## medicineman (4 Dec 2017)

Bunny vs rat snake https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJKBYHNxh6g

Warning - empty gullet first.

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Dec 2017)

Wow, that took me down a rabbit hole.   ;D


----------



## medicineman (4 Dec 2017)

Lol...I've got the flu right now and it sent me into a cough spasm went the bunny did that Matrix move.  Priceless.

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Dec 2017)

Cat vs Mantis.... Kangaroo fight.... Drunk fight.... Turtle vs Pigeon.... and dont get me started on the bulls. :nod:


----------



## medicineman (4 Dec 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Cat vs Mantis.... Kangaroo fight.... Drunk fight.... Turtle vs Pigeon.... and dont get me started on the bulls. :nod:



Lol - did you see the Wildebeest vs Lions vs Crocodile?

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Dec 2017)

Not yet.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Dec 2017)

Ozzyman Reviews Mega Compilation #1
https://youtu.be/mqVrtv5dlRw


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2017)

Not funny, but I wanted to include this. I can move it if there is a more appropriate thread,

Westchester County Police Department Police Officer signs off for the last time after 35 years in the department. This is his final message. https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d5d_1512438584 …

This one definitely is funny,  

Dallas F.D. drives a tiller like a boss!
https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=35e_1512349356


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Dec 2017)

New Ammo for the CF to be issued by Trudeau government.


To which my daughter replied: "I don't think Trudeau made the call on this ammo...it doesn't appear to be gender neutral or all inclusive of all backgrounds, ethnicity, religious affiliations, multi denominational, sexual identity/orientation. All I see is pink. I'm offended by this...."


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 Dec 2017)

http://www.toilette-humor.com/funny_adult_videos/jog_strap/new_running_apparel.shtml


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Jan 2018)

Been watching Brit comedy panel shows on Youtube.  Maybe it's the accents and on-air profanity that make them seem more humourous.  Anyway, this one, though dated (2008) in its political references, is worth a look for Brian Blessed's turn as host.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOitka-XWk8


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Jan 2018)

The struggle is real...


----------



## medicineman (8 Jan 2018)

Just came across this Celebrity Death Match of Charlie vs Marilyn Manson...please excuse the audio behind the video.  Also, no coffee drinking while watching.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHS4V_xOQco

MM


----------



## Rifleman62 (2 Feb 2018)

From SDA.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KFJpY7W0wA

Published on Feb 1, 2018
On Wednesday, January 31, 2018, KIRO Radio captured surveillance footage of a vandal trying to break in to one of our employee's vehicles in our parking lot. While the suspect is still at large, we took the liberty to have John Curley give his play-by-play of the incident.


----------



## medicineman (2 Feb 2018)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> From SDA.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KFJpY7W0wA
> 
> ...



"Someone get some salami and cream cheese and rub it all over his face..."  lol.  Classic.

MM


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (3 Feb 2018)




----------



## Journeyman (4 Feb 2018)

This is pretty much my plan for watching the Super Bowl at the pub today   :nod:







   :cheers:


----------



## Loachman (4 Feb 2018)

Ozzy Man Reviews: People vs Ice https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQE-lMtGaN8


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2018)




----------



## mariomike (7 Feb 2018)

Wasn't sure if this should go in WTF or funny.

"You can’t un-see this video of Trump’s hair as he boards Air Force One".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4qthWvHsxw


----------



## angus555 (7 Feb 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure if this should go in WTF or funny.
> 
> "You can’t un-see this video of Trump’s hair as he boards Air Force One".
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/02/cant-unsee-video-trumps-hair-boards-air-force-one/



We all knew he was becoming unglued.


----------



## Rifleman62 (9 Feb 2018)

Page Turner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOMIBdM6N7Q


----------



## PPCLI Guy (9 Feb 2018)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Page Turner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOMIBdM6N7Q



Awesome!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (16 Feb 2018)

German take on the NRA:

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/10/9/16448302/guns-nra-sunday-lubach


----------



## RocketRichard (16 Feb 2018)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> German take on the NRA:
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/10/9/16448302/guns-nra-sunday-lubach


Yup, nailed it! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garb811 (22 Feb 2018)

Seems about right.


----------



## Jed (23 Feb 2018)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Yup, nailed it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Yep , brought to you by the George Soros decipels  that are doing such a wonderful with the economic migrants throughout Europe.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Feb 2018)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Yup, nailed it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Except that it's extremely biased and full of untruths. Just more left wing anti gun propaganda. Silencers? M-16s?

It's hard to write a factual article if you don't have, or refuse to believe, or intend to bend, the facts.

Describing left wing mania as comedy, in order to still force your agenda is not comedy but dogma.

The idea that you will stop gun violence by PRETENDING to seize all civilian firearms is laughable and absurd.

This just sounds like more of wimpy European Union NWO bullshit, but that's just this gun owners opinion.


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Feb 2018)

Trudeau in 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBvZ78Krv44



Lots more at link.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Feb 2018)

:rofl:


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Feb 2018)

Naked guy on ATV being chased down highway.

https://youtu.be/D2KTMXsQz1E


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Mar 2018)

https://youtu.be/q1dP7p2dqUI


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2018)

https://www.thestar.com/opinion/editorial_cartoon/2018/03/02/theo-moudakis-india-nuke.html


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Mar 2018)

Obviously edited but funny:  #cdnpoli #Trudeau #TrudeauInIndia #cbc #PeopleKind



Unedited: #cdnpoli #Trudeau #TrudeauInIndia #cbc #PeopleKind


----------



## Blackadder1916 (4 Mar 2018)

In The Depot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6UerjFCLdI


----------



## kkwd (6 Mar 2018)

I saw this on a Firefox new tab under Recommended By Pocket. According to this Mueller must be the cause of gorilla deaths.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Mar 2018)

Another busy night at the henge site as staff work to move the stones forward 1 hour.

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/heSvI


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Mar 2018)

Ohio replaces lethal injection with a new humane, head ripping off machine - The Onion

https://youtu.be/lfsMMVgIToA

 ;D


----------



## Loachman (18 Mar 2018)

Scottish Air Traffic Control https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeI154gaWL4


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Mar 2018)

Air Afrikaans

https://youtu.be/CYOIbXJTVIc


----------



## mariomike (22 Mar 2018)

Not funny. But, motorcycle enthusiasts might like this.

Police Officer ( NYPD? ) rides his motorcycle like a boss,
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgmVOJenL4o/?tagged=nypd


----------



## PPCLI Guy (22 Mar 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Not funny. But, motorcycle enthusiasts might like this.
> 
> Police Officer ( NYPD? ) rides his motorcycle like a boss,
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BgmVOJenL4o/?tagged=nypd



Those are some mad skills!  It is way harder to ride slow than ride fast....


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Mar 2018)

That's Jerry Palladino from Ride Like a Pro.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2018)

;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Apr 2018)

ISIS in combat, accompanied by Benny Hill theme tune.  Clowns.

https://youtu.be/8mTyDRyn17A


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Apr 2018)

Monkey uses woman for urinal in Safari park.

https://youtu.be/gdOiGjGTsYY


----------



## mariomike (14 Apr 2018)




----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Apr 2018)

Game of Thrones video with Emilia Clarke

 :rofl:

https://youtu.be/PEZiiKpE-jY


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 May 2018)

When Muppets go bad.  New Redband trailer Melissa McCarthy movie "The Happytime Murders"

https://youtu.be/XF9Lyb5UJHo


----------



## CBH99 (21 May 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9psILoYmCc


Forgive me if this has already been posted - I thought it was absolutely BRILLIANT  :rofl:


----------



## Loachman (22 May 2018)

It has been, but it's worth seeing again.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 May 2018)

How not to fish with grenades.   :facepalm:

https://youtu.be/50PSNhLWMVs


----------



## Rifleman62 (30 May 2018)

http://autoweek.com/article/wait-theres-more/mistaken-identity-watch-news-helicopter-start-following-wrong-car-during#ixzz5GzylfK5r

*Mistaken identity: Watch this news helicopter start following the wrong car during a police chase* ( Video at link)
_Los Angeles' CW affiliate completely blows a low-speed car chase
_

There’s no better way for a local news channel to burn screen time than capturing a live police chase -- it’s a perfect combination of chaos and familiarity that fixes eyeballs to TV screens during the middle of the day. Of course, local news stations also have a way of completely dropping the ball, which is exactly what happened to the KTLA News helicopter during a seemingly low-speed police chase.

During the chase, the suspect drives under an overpass, and the camera jumps to an innocent man driving a black Chevrolet Impala. While the suspect and the person not at all associated with the chase are driving similarly colored cars -- both are black as you can see in the video above -- but that’s about where the similarities end.

Of course, we’ve seen this happen before -- most recently in the fantastic first chase in “Baby Driver” -- but it’s kind of mind-boggling how it would happen in real time. Adding insult to injury, the man in the Impala stopped at a gas station for what appears to be a snack. The abrupt stop didn’t slow down the news anchor covering the chase at all, who went on to describe the man’s pants and boots -- ignoring the guy’s high visibility vest. 

If you’ve never seen this play out in real life -- here’s your chance. Check out the video above to see a beautiful comedy of errors.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (30 May 2018)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Of course, we’ve seen this happen before -- most recently in the fantastic first chase in “Baby Driver” -- but it’s kind of mind-boggling how it would happen in real time.



That is a truly awesome bit of driving in that opening scene, and in fact through much of what is a severely under-rated movie.


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 May 2018)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> That is a truly awesome bit of driving in that opening scene, and in fact through much of what is a severely under-rated movie.



And Kevin Spacey's last performance too.  A very good movie indeed.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Jun 2018)

Chinese Police post a public safety video on how to deal with a knife attack.  It's both sensible and enjoyable too.   :nod:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/china/article-5790279/How-survive-knife-attack-Chinese-polices-advice-video-goes-viral-unexpected-ending.html#article-5790279


----------



## Rifleman62 (5 Jun 2018)

NAFTA negotiation.


----------



## FSTO (5 Jun 2018)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> NAFTA negotiation.



Why am I not very impressed with the 3 hipsters following the Foreign Minister.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jun 2018)




----------



## George Wallace (6 Jun 2018)




----------



## George Wallace (8 Jun 2018)




----------



## George Wallace (8 Jun 2018)




----------



## Journeyman (13 Jun 2018)

Which cannot help but increase...






      :2c:


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2018)




----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 Jun 2018)

:goodpost:

+ 10,000!


----------



## GAP (15 Jun 2018)

:ditto:


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2018)




----------



## RocketRichard (15 Jun 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

>


Dude in his 50’s on BMOQA/CAP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2018)




----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2018)

Knife fight defences -- The best advice ever:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jkIDhAEnF0


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2018)




----------



## CBH99 (22 Jun 2018)

Hahahahaha!!  I think we all had one of these guys in one of our courses, somewhere in our career...   :facepalm:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_6HgHEGDG8


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jun 2018)




----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 Jun 2018)

From Slate.com a video of an attempted store robbery in Spruce Grove, AB. The music was supplied by Slate.


----------



## medicineman (29 Jun 2018)

Couple things I stumbled across


----------



## dimsum (4 Aug 2018)

Titled "Every NCO Ever" on Imgur


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Nov 2018)

Keep the politics in the politics sub forum. I've binned the offending posts and the discussion it generated.

- Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## AbdullahD (12 Nov 2018)

You all may like this lol

https://youtu.be/5UgLbVNOPKE


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Dec 2018)

Irish Advent Calendar...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 Dec 2018)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Irish Advent Calendar...



Cool!  It counts out the hours in each of the 12 days of Christmas!


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Dec 2018)

Are you suggesting that it's Santa's time piece? RCAF 24 hr. scramble alert device?  My CWL indoctrinated spouse says advent is 22-28 days. None of this adds up now, and you've taken the fun out of STEM for all the believers.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Dec 2018)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting that it's Santa's time piece? RCAF 24 hr. scramble alert device?  My CWL indoctrinated spouse says advent is 22-28 days. None of this adds up now, and you've taken the fun out of STEM for all the believers.



I think he's suggesting that you need a bottle a day over advent, since each bottle is clearly marked off in hourly doses...


----------



## Rifleman62 (14 Dec 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/LarryMillerMP/videos/741756342858025/?t=0

The Liberal Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Dec 2018)

Kids Lip-Syncing A Wonderful Christmas Song

https://www.flixxy.com/kids-lip-syncing-a-wonderful-christmas-song.htm

You gotta watch this hilarious, sweet little lip syncing Christmas song.  Wait for the bass 'singer' - he is an absolute riot!


----------



## Rifleman62 (19 Dec 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoxhDk-hwuo

Package Thief vs. Glitter Bomb Trap

Over 25 Million views


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Dec 2018)

...


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Dec 2018)

...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jan 2019)

8)


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Jan 2019)

Fire one round.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jan 2019)

A blast from the past for anyone who read the Stars and Stripes in Europe:









Ah!  The good times.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Feb 2019)

Quite false of course but funny in a juvenile way.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (23 Feb 2019)

It used to be a lot harder to find all of those things....


----------



## Infanteer (23 Feb 2019)

Maybe, maybe not.

More good news is now readily available too - I'd argue that the ratio of good new:fake news is probably the same as it was since Guttenburg started printing stuff, it's just more readily available now that one doesn't have to go check out the billboards to see what got printed.


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 Feb 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9sDJbwCo-Q

Haircut.


----------



## Loachman (28 Feb 2019)

Whatever it was, "Video unavailable. This video has been removed by the user".


----------



## Rifleman62 (28 Feb 2019)

New Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpAbJ4RclmE


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Mar 2019)




----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2019)

There was a car parked in front of the hydrant... don't worry, firefighters know exactly what to do.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTWvE7TdjuE


----------



## Journeyman (8 Sep 2019)

:nod:


----------



## mariomike (14 Sep 2019)

When I was a kid, this was how we vaped.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Sep 2019)

;D


----------



## Cloud Cover (26 Sep 2019)

A 50 million dollar Super Hornet is protected from being dinged by overhead storage by a 15 dollar chain: https://news.usni.org/2019/09/25/navy-surpasses-80-aircraft-readiness-goal-reaches-stretch-goal-of-341-up-fighters


----------



## CBH99 (10 Oct 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=valQZEMJBEg


Just saw this, definitely wanted to share here!!  Those Aussies really do put on amazing air shows!


----------



## Cloud Cover (17 Oct 2019)

Anybody know what this is? Saw it in the local paper, you can win a prize!


----------



## CBH99 (3 Nov 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjOft_UhwxQ


Just something to enjoy your coffee or tea with, ladies & gents.


----------



## Cloud Cover (12 Feb 2020)

Attached image is the word... 

Me: Dust in the Wind
Her: I can’t get no satisfaction


----------



## BeyondTheNow (17 Mar 2020)

A little humour for the day. A true classic. Happy St. Patty’s Day! ;D

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCbuRA_D3KU


----------



## Retired AF Guy (17 Mar 2020)

I was going to post this in the Coronavirus thread, but decided to post it here instead:


----------



## kkwd (21 Mar 2020)

Mr. Bill goes to Washington. Watch out for General Sluggo President Bill.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEKJp9BMzUU


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Mar 2020)




----------



## ironduke57 (5 Apr 2020)

:rofl:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Apr 2020)

Awkward


----------



## Retired AF Guy (5 Apr 2020)

Another American wanting to move to Canada.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Apr 2020)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Another American wanting to move to Canada.



Now THAT was funny...


----------



## garb811 (22 Apr 2020)

Pig had a little too much...
From reddit r/Unexpected.


----------



## Cloud Cover (23 Apr 2020)

Interesting BBQ idea.  I am told the owner of this unit is in Quebec:


----------



## Journeyman (23 Apr 2020)

CloudCover said:
			
		

> Interesting BBQ idea.  I am told the owner of this unit is in Quebec:


Now _that_  Tiger Kings I'd watch.  :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (23 Apr 2020)

Corrections.  Many, many corrections.  Well worth reading down the thread.

https://twitter.com/agnesfrim/status/1253035906979766273


----------



## FJAG (2 Jun 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/berkeleybreathed/photos/pb.108793262484769.-2207520000../3346146378749425/?type=3&theater

 :cheers:


----------



## CBH99 (12 Jun 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHM_IiakCTg


Didn't really know what thread to post this in, figured this was as good as any.  Just thought it was cool!  I knew they were big, but wowa


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Jun 2020)

Notice the Police van, lower right - Forensic Identification Service


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Jun 2020)

Accurate for some people!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Dec 2020)

A link...this one got me to chuckle...

https://www.facebook.com/TheHookMafia/photos/a.425617751344319/849902932249130/


----------



## medicineman (5 Dec 2020)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Accurate for some people!



Sounds like most of my career...particularly the beginning of the end of it.


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 Dec 2020)

The missile knows where it is : https://youtu.be/_LjN3UclYzU


----------



## CBH99 (14 Dec 2020)

A good reminder of why I'll never qualify for a job with a defense contractor   ;D


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2021)

Terminal Lance “War is a Racket” - Terminal Lance
					

The CIF issuing at the beginning of your Marine Corps career is one of the most ubiquitously dubious rackets that is part of the military experience. When you arrive at any new command, you have to get "kitted" out, which means the government gives you a whole ton of equipment that is standard...




					terminallance.com


----------



## a_majoor (5 Jul 2021)

Don't let your RSM see this before parade practice!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jul 2021)

a_majoor said:


> Don't let your RSM see this before parade practice!


Or this!


----------



## FJAG (5 Jul 2021)

PMedMoe said:


> Or this!



You know the ridicule that photo has gotten really bugs me.

We all know what's going on. They're rehearsing for a parade where they will have to wear service dress with their standard shoes and in order to get them used to marching in those heels they're rehearsing with them.

It's like when Brit guardsmen do their training and rehearsals in some form of work dress but still wear the parade bearskins in order to get used to them. Like this:






Personally while the media is trying to make a point about how the army treats women, all it really does is highlight how absolutely ignorant the press in general about soldiers lives.

$.02  🍻


----------



## mariomike (5 Jul 2021)

FJAG said:


>





> They're rehearsing for a parade where they will have to wear service dress with their standard shoes and in order to get them used to marching in those heels they're rehearsing with them.



Like Ginger Rogers said, she had to do the same dance routines as Fred Astaire. But, backwards and in high heels.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Jul 2021)

FJAG said:


> You know the ridicule that photo has gotten really bugs me.
> 
> We all know what's going on. They're rehearsing for a parade where they will have to wear service dress with their standard shoes and in order to get them used to marching in those heels they're rehearsing with them.
> 
> ...


oh my god.  I hope that is day one and they have another 20 days to prepare.....arms, thumb pressure, slouches, breast pocket high etc


----------



## Weinie (5 Jul 2021)

PPCLI Guy said:


> oh my god.  I hope that is day one and they have another 20 days to prepare.....arms, thumb pressure, slouches, breast pocket high etc


At least the ladies are in far better accordance


----------



## FJAG (5 Jul 2021)

PPCLI Guy said:


> oh my god.  I hope that is day one and they have another 20 days to prepare.....arms, thumb pressure, slouches, breast pocket high etc


Not to mention the sergeant on the right who is out of step.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Jul 2021)

The sergeant is in step; everyone else is out of step.

Just ask him.


----------



## Weinie (5 Jul 2021)

dapaterson said:


> The sergeant is in step; everyone else is out of step.
> 
> Just ask him.


It was amazing how many times in 1983 Basic Training Pte Kuzmida was actually in step, and the rest of the platoon had to "Change Step. Our drill staff incessantly stated  " 9 Platoon less Pte Kuzmida, change step" as a frequent enjoinder during our soirees around the drill square.


----------



## Rifleman62 (2 Aug 2021)

Trudeau speech:  


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10161361685908902&id=809863901


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Aug 2021)

may as well go big...


----------



## Remius (5 Aug 2021)

Not sure if this has been posted or not but it’s funny.






Australian Defence Policy Explained


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Aug 2021)




----------



## Maxman1 (6 Aug 2021)

Everybody hates moving, even the furniture.


----------



## mariomike (3 Oct 2021)

Stabilization.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Oct 2021)




----------



## Maxman1 (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## armrdsoul77 (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## armrdsoul77 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Maxman1 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## armrdsoul77 (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## armrdsoul77 (2 Apr 2022)




----------



## FJAG (11 May 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3421361104757728


----------



## FJAG (11 May 2022)

> Ukrainian farmer makes off with entire Russian Victory Day Parade
> 
> 
> Chin up, at least the tanks are moving.
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (14 May 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525398796234022913


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 May 2022)

A twofer:


----------



## armrdsoul77 (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jun 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541825480084672512


----------



## armrdsoul77 (2 Jul 2022)




----------

